# NEW Devices announced Sept 2014 - Kindle Voyage



## ezzkmo

Updated: Links to Amazon's new Kindles:

New! Kindle Voyage
New! $79 Kindle
New! Fire HD6 Tablet
New! Fire HD Kids Edition Tablet
New! Fire HDX 8.9" Tablet


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well here's some pretty solid evidence of our new friend! 6 inch screen, 300ppi, light sensors, page turn buttons (kind of), speakers (maybe). And my personal guess waterproof, but only based on the name Voyage. I think of ships and...water. But who knows, nothing about that mentioned. Also a refresh on the basic models.

Available soon!

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2014/09/17/new-kindle-voyage-with-300-ppi-screen-shows-up-online/


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'll believe it when Jeff Bezos holds the press conference! 

I can't imagine what features would justify paying such a price, though.


----------



## crebel

I was just coming to paste a copy of this post from another forum!

"Amazon Japan and Amazon Germany have accidentally leaked (for a short time) the product page for the next Kindle. It appears to now be named Kindle Voyage. It has a new 300ppi higher contrast 6" screen. It is slightly smaller, thinner and lighter (162 x 115 mm x 8mm @ 186g).

The coolest new feature, and one many have been requesting, is the return of page turn buttons. Sort of. The bezels will now have sensors in them so that you can turn pages by slightly pressing down on them.

The ship date on the Japan site seems to be Nov 4th, so hopefully there will be an announcement soon so that we can hear about any other new features it has.. and see what it looks like (no pictures on the leaked pages). 
http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/17/kindle-voyage/#continued 
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/17/6323519/kindle-voyage-amazon-specifications-rumor

There is also a google cached version of the Amazon Japan listing linked in both articles. (Chrome can translate)."

Time for our speculations on a new Kindle model to ramp up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The one article is guessing they might have added back audio support.  That plus the 'not touching the screen' page turn feature will get a lot of folks here salivating!

I don't think it's enough more money for it to be truly waterproof. . . . 

C'mon, Jeff, announce something!


----------



## Kal

"Voyage" sounds like the perfect tie-in to the Kindle Unlimited "Freedom to Explore" theme (and paper boats visual).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kal said:


> "Voyage" sounds like the perfect tie-in to the Kindle Unlimited "Freedom to Explore" theme (and paper boats visual).


I was thinking that too . . . .


----------



## ezzkmo

Kal said:


> "Voyage" sounds like the perfect tie-in to the Kindle Unlimited "Freedom to Explore" theme (and paper boats visual).


But what if your Kindle falls out of the boat?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ezzkmo said:


> But what if your Kindle falls out of the boat?


http://waterfi.com/waterproof-kindle

Costs $100 to waterproof your kindle -- they do other electronics as well.


----------



## Atunah

And we are off, again.  

I'll wait it out. Hope price isn't going to be that high. We'll see. If this is even a reality. I swear, everyone just latches on to every little bread crumb they can find about new kindles. Its pretty cool.  

If that mockup is an actual device, seems like they going for the flat look? No bezels? One one had I like the deeper bezel as it gives my thumb an idea where I am at, but I hate the dust, cat dander, hair, etc that gets in there over time. Of course if its flat and actually has some sort of page changers on the bezel itself, I wouldn't need the edge on the screen anymore for my thumb. Price though, that is ouch. But again, its all just theory anyway. But nice to speculate. I am due for a update since I skipped the PW2. It seems I have always skipped one model in between. I went from K1 to K3, skipping K2. Then I went from K3 to PW1 skipping the touch. Then I skipped the PW2 and I will get whatever the PW3 will be. 

At least I am consistent.


----------



## Atunah

And looking at the screencap from the german site, it looks like the basic will have a touchscreen in the future. Without glare it says and special offers. 
http://www.lesen.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/kindle-voyage-screenshot.jpg

Not sure how I feel about that. I love my basic kindle for the fact that it does not have any layers on top and it makes the letters sit on top. Its the thing I have loved the first time I saw my first kindle. I will be sad if there is not even one pure kindle made anymore without those layers. Any layer causes the letters to kind of sink down and taking away that pure clarity.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Argh...I responded but the hotel WiFi cut out when I hit send....

The first article says October for the new basic and November for the Voyage....

Betsy
From a Cornish pasty shop.


----------



## Atunah

I may have to get a back up basic if they pop up somewhere on sale around the new releases. Really sad that there won't be another pure kindle anymore in the future.


----------



## crebel

I have to admit I am excited about the possibility of some sort of page-turn capability on the bezel.  It's the main reason I gave my PW1 to DH; the arthritis in my thumb joint is bothersome enough that the "lift and tap" of the touch screen hurts more than the resting my thumb and a push of a page turn button.  Plus, my hands are apparently too dry and don't always register the tap of a touch screen (I have the same problem with my cell phone).

I also think it makes sense to bring back audio capabilities to the e-ink Kindles.  It didn't make sense to me that Amazon bought Audible, pushes audible versions of e-books in conjunction with the book (especially now with Kindle Unlimited), but removed the audio capability on everything but the Fires.  Returning audio to a new e-ink device would certainly account for much of the speculated price increase.

Maybe they will throw in more than a 30-day trial of Kindle Unlimited to sweeten the deal!

eta:  although if the page turn in the bezel is still some sort of "touch" sensor versus an actual press, the non-registering touch of dry hands may still be my personal problem...


----------



## lindnet

I'm excited about the flatter and lighter weight part, as well as the page turn options.  Now if they'd just bring back the reading progress bar.


----------



## ezzkmo

Here's a sample of the manual hosted on Amazon. Just click the "Read first chapter FREE" button." There's some good info on how the new pressure-sensitive "PagePress" buttons work. As well as mention of the power button being located on the back of the device. Interesting.

https://kindle.amazon.com/post/pIBszKxoQmyZFE2iAzfTvw

Edit: Here's a 2nd link containing the full-text of the sample in case the link above gives you issues.

https://kindleweb.s3.amazonaws.com/content/B0058HBS4M/gz_sample.html


----------



## crebel

ezzkmo said:


> Here's a sample of the manual hosted on Amazon. Just click the "Read first chapter FREE" button." There's some good info on how the new pressure-sensitive "PagePress" buttons work. As well as mention of the power button being located on the back of the device. Interesting.
> 
> https://kindle.amazon.com/post/pIBszKxoQmyZFE2iAzfTvw
> 
> Edit: Here's a 2nd link containing the full-text of the sample in case the link above gives you issues.
> 
> https://kindleweb.s3.amazonaws.com/content/B0058HBS4M/gz_sample.html


That's pretty definitive that something new is on the way! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Atunah

Interesting. There are setting to change pressure required for PagePress and also feedback. So its adjustable, that is great.


----------



## Meemo

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'll believe it when Jeff Bezos holds the press conference!
> 
> I can't imagine what features would justify paying such a price, though.


I'm thinking that if that pricing is accurate, it will have specs similar to those of the Kobo Aura HD, which is currently priced at about $170 (but doesn't have mp3 capability, and of course the Voyage may not either).


----------



## avivs

I don't care what this kindle can do, for this price I'm not gonna buy it.
Amazon has done a Huge mistake with the price of the Fire Phone, and they are about to make another one with the Kindle.


----------



## Meemo

Meemo said:


> Well, it's entirely possible that they'll announce a Paperwhite with some upgrades, PLUS the Voyage. That's what Kobo did - they had a regular Aura plus the Aura HD. Perhaps the PW will become the "basic" Kindle. Or maybe they'll have 3 models. Let's pretend we're 24-hr news, and speculate away! It's pretty much all we can do until Amazon makes an announcement.
> 
> (And those of us who paid almost $400 for our first-generation Kindles are  by the idea that $190 is too much. )


----------



## Atunah

Meemo said:


> Well, it's entirely possible that they'll announce a Paperwhite with some upgrades, PLUS the Voyage. That's what Kobo did - they had a regular Aura plus the Aura HD. Perhaps the PW will become the "basic" Kindle. Or maybe they'll have 3 models. Let's pretend we're 24-hr news, and speculate away! It's pretty much all we can do until they make an announcement.


I like the way you think. 

I remember the days, weeks, months when we would freak out, get ecstatic, waited and waited some more. We waited for news, preorder buttons. Then we waited and tittered about when the pre-order moved into shipped.

So its nice to have some real new kindle device again. I mean the PW2 was not that big of a change from the PW1 and the fires are tables. There is something special I think about the e-ink kindles.

Now I am assuming the Voyage is still e-ink, we don't even know that, do we?  

Just gimmie the pre-order button. I got some points lined up to use. I save the Visa Amazon points specifically for when I need a new kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ezzkmo said:


> Here's a sample of the manual hosted on Amazon. Just click the "Read first chapter FREE" button." There's some good info on how the new pressure-sensitive "PagePress" buttons work. As well as mention of the power button being located on the back of the device. Interesting.
> 
> https://kindle.amazon.com/post/pIBszKxoQmyZFE2iAzfTvw
> 
> Edit: Here's a 2nd link containing the full-text of the sample in case the link above gives you issues.
> 
> https://kindleweb.s3.amazonaws.com/content/B0058HBS4M/gz_sample.html


Okay, I've been a skeptic about all these reports, but you can now place me among the believers.


----------



## crebel

Meemo said:


> (And those of us who paid almost $400 for our first-generation Kindles are  by the idea that $190 is too much. )


That was my thought - $190 is less than half of what I paid for my original Kindle and it would be for newer, better (presumably) technology. For a product I use for hours a day, every day, for years, I'd be content with $190 even if I have to save my pennies to purchase.


----------



## lindnet

Is it $190 for the wi-fi one with special offers?  Of course I realize we don't know for sure.

Wonder why they moved the power button?  And how that will work for people that keep it in a cover.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> That was my thought - $190 is less than half of what I paid for my original Kindle and it would be for newer, better (presumably) technology. For a product I use for hours a day, every day, for years, I'd be content with $190 even if I have to save my pennies to purchase.


Yeah, I was so happy when I _only_ had to pay $189 for my keyboard just over 4 years ago to replace my K1. I think I paid 359 for my K1. I got one of the last batches before they switched over to the K2.

I still have my K1 and it still works. Well the reading part. It has some serious issues now connecting to the account. Maybe the wireless is messed up. But otherwise, its functional. My keyboard still works fine as well. Haven't broken a kindle yet. My K1 is 6 years old now.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

It's also possible, particularly with the pricing, that this isn't "the new PaperWhite" and they're just adding it on top of the existing PW.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> That was my thought - $190 is less than half of what I paid for my original Kindle and it would be for newer, better (presumably) technology. For a product I use for hours a day, every day, for years, I'd be content with $190 even if I have to save my pennies to purchase.


I was more of a cheapskate and skipped the K1 because cost put me off. I resisted enthusiastic enabling from a K1-owning friend, and hesitated on the K2 till Amazon announced a price drop from $299 to $259, when I ordered on the spot. I wish I had bought earlier!


----------



## Meemo

crebel said:


> That was my thought - $190 is less than half of what I paid for my original Kindle and it would be for newer, better (presumably) technology. For a product I use for hours a day, every day, for years, I'd be content with $190 even if I have to save my pennies to purchase.


I'd also point out that the pricing on the German site includes their VAT (Value Added Tax), which apparently is 19% - so the US pricing would be maybe $30-40 less than what the site listed as the $ price. If my math is correct - and it may well not be! I used to know how to work backwards and "remove" VAT and other taxes, but apparently I've lost the brain cell that info was recorded on. So I just played with numbers to guesstimate.

Linda makes a good point about the special offers - I don't think they have the option for the "Special Offers" version in Germany, so that could factor in to the US pricing as well. German Paperwhite page here: www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JG8GBDM


----------



## Meemo

lindnet said:


> Wonder why they moved the power button? And how that will work for people that keep it in a cover.


It'll work fine - I think the original Kindle had the power button on the back - the design made it easy to access. The Nook Simple Touch I had also had the power button on the back (top center) - the cover design allowed access. Depending on exactly where it is the cover makers may need to have a cutout placed for the power button.


----------



## lindnet

Meemo said:


> It'll work fine - I think the original Kindle had the power button on the back - the design made it easy to access. The Nook Simple Touch I had also had the power button on the back (top center) - the cover design allowed access. Depending on exactly where it is the cover makers may need to have a cutout placed for the power button.


Yeah, I'd forgotten about that. I think I'll like it better not being on the bottom, anyway. Sometimes at the gym it sits on the power button just right and goes to the lock screen. The first PW was even worse about that.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm always looking for increased sharpness and contrast so that would be nice. I'm not thrilled about the bezel page turning though, if you can't turn it off that's going to be a problem for me. I read in landscape 98% of the time. The light sensor sounds interesting, and a return of audio capability would make whispersync for voice viable again. I'm very resistant to the proposed prices though.


----------



## history_lover

Meemo said:


> I'd also point out that the pricing on the German site includes their VAT (Value Added Tax), which apparently is 19% - so the US pricing would be maybe $30-40 less than what the site listed as the $ price. If my math is correct - and it may well not be! I used to know how to work backwards and "remove" VAT and other taxes, but apparently I've lost the brain cell that info was recorded on. So I just played with numbers to guesstimate.
> 
> Linda makes a good point about the special offers - I don't think they have the option for the "Special Offers" version in Germany, so that could factor in to the US pricing as well. German Paperwhite page here: www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JG8GBDM


If the German site showed the Voyage priced at 189 euros (wifi), that's actually $234 USD so I'm guessing that when people are saying $190 as the predicted US price, they have already subtracted the VAT from the German quote.

That said, currently the PW in the US is $140 for wifi only (no special offers) which, when converted, is exactly the same price as the PW in Germany: 109 euros. There's no increase on the German price because of VAT. That actually suggests the Voyage will be $234, but that seems highly unlikely if you ask me. And indeed, the German site seems to say the PW is normally 129 euros so maybe 109 is not the normal price. 129 euros is $165, which is $25 more than the US price for the PW, or about an 18% difference, which sounds close to the VAT difference. 18% off $234 brings us back to about $190.... so the predicted $190 has obviously already had German VAT subtracted from it.

But I am normally terrible at math so someone please tell me if I've gone wrong somewhere. Even regardless of VAT, the German pricing suggests a price hike, because the Voyage is at least 60 euros more than the German PW (and the PW price obviously includes VAT too). We may not know exactly what the US price will be but it seems likely we will see a price increase of some kind. It better be worth it!

Anyway, I am skeptical about the page turn buttons since they sound like sensors and not physical buttons. My husband assures me it will be intelligent enough to know whether you're just holding the Kindle and your thumb happens to be on it, or whether you're tapping it but we'll see. I may wait till Christmas and see what the initial reviews are like.


----------



## Rasputina

crebel said:


> That was my thought - $190 is less than half of what I paid for my original Kindle and it would be for newer, better (presumably) technology. For a product I use for hours a day, every day, for years, I'd be content with $190 even if I have to save my pennies to purchase.


Yes, but the early adopter tax doesn't apply this many years down the road and the economy is not what it was when the first kindle was released.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that is why I planned ahead and kept all the points I earned. They aren't a whole lot, but enough to make it less painful when the time comes. I also go and do surveys to earn Amazon giftcards for kindle usage. 

I am eager to see when something will be announced and all the specs and of course the final price. 

Back with the K1, I couldn't buy it either when I wanted. I had to save up that money so I missed out on the Oprah discount and then they sold out and by the time I finally had enough money together, I barely got one before they were totally gone. 
The cost hurt a lot then, but I also was able to read again. I went from like 0-5 a year to almost 200 books in my first full year with that thing.  . 

Was something special. Still is for me.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just saw this on Facebook.  Very excited to get page turn buttons back.. or something like it.  Looking forward to reading more about it!

(And those of us who paid almost $400 for our first-generation Kindles are   by the idea that $190 is too much.  )

So true!!!


----------



## ezzkmo

High-Res Image: http://allesebook.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/kindle-voyage-official-front-large.jpg

Courtesy of: http://allesebook.de/e-book-reader/exklusiv-offizielles-kindle-voyage-produktfoto-53761/
and dariocotti at MobileRead.

Notice the light sensor is on the upper-left. Also, very fitting the book on the screen is Moby Dick. Boat, whale...Voyage? Get it? Seriously, how is this thing NOT waterproof!


----------



## Atunah

Interesting. It looks pretty much exactly like the current paperwhite, just has the page thingies and a sensor. Depending on where the power button is, I may or may not be able to use my flip style covers with corner straps. Looks to be the same size. 
And flat surface, like the Kobo. No more crumbs in the crack. No more raised bezel. 
Only thing I worry is that is yet another layer on top of layers. 
Surely they'll be putting up pre-orders soon on Amazon.com? Or something?


----------



## ezzkmo

Wow, look at all these results!

Kindle Voyage Screen Protector

All in stock on November 7.


----------



## avivs

Hands on movie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEgbKGHP2KU


----------



## avivs

It will cost 199. I'm out.


----------



## ezzkmo

Nice find! (what event is he at?)

$199. 4gb and 512ram are both double from last year. Flush screen, page turn buttons. All nice improvements! But sadly no mention of speakers. Available in October, and can pre-order right now (which I don't see yet).


----------



## avivs

They should have done something about the flush of the screen. Other brands have found a way.


----------



## Atunah

Hands on has been removed.


----------



## Rasputina

Atunah said:


> Hands on has been removed.


What do you mean?


----------



## Atunah

The hands on video posted has been removed by user.


----------



## Tripp

I am getting excited about this and it has been a long time that I have been excited about a new Kindle.  Am I the only one that thinks all these teasers (putting the Voyage on the site and then removing it and the accessory availability) as a carefully orchestrated ploy to get the hype up and people excited?  If so, it is working on me.


----------



## D/W

Here's a link to the product page at Amazon: Kindle Voyage.

_edited to add affiliate code, thanks. --Betsy_


----------



## Atunah

THis is pretty big



> Share your library with family
> Coming soon-Family Library links your Amazon account to that of your spouse or partner. For the first time, you and your family can access and easily share not only your own Kindle books, but also books from the Amazon account of a spouse or partner. Show me


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Did anyone notice the Family Library feature listed under "Goes Beyond a Book"? Interesting!

Despite that,I am both glad and sad that I see nothing that makes me feel compelled to click the pre-order button. For a long time I raged against the loss of page turn buttons, but I no longer miss them.


----------



## Rasputina

This item will be released on October 21, 2014.

Sooner than we thought, weren't we just discussing November 7th?


----------



## crebel

I also like this Coming Soon feature:

Coming soon--With About the Book, see information about the [book] as you start to read, including its place in a series and author information, plus mark it as "Currently Reading" on Goodreads.

I have the pre-order in my cart, but haven't proceeded to checkout yet. Still no audio capabilities.

edited to correct_ Amazon's _typo in leaving out the word "book"; all I did was cut and paste...


----------



## lynninva

The family library feature looks great. My husband's Kindle apps are logged in to my account so we can share books. It would be great if he could use his own account and still have access to my books. That is assuming this feature will work in the Kindle apps, not just the new Voyage model.


----------



## Rasputina

Disappointed that it doesn't have audio capability, I do think it looks really nice though and I'm thrilled about the 300ppi. I doubt I'll buy one at the current price, I just upgraded to the paperwhite in June for 99 dollars at the Best Buy fathers day sale. I just can't justify buying a new kindle at these prices. 

I don't really care about the book sharing, my family already shares my Amazon account and they rarely ever read ebooks anyway. My daughter didn't even want my old original kindle when I tried to give it to her so it's sat abandoned for years now. 

My gadget loving self covets it but my rational brain says I have perfectly fine e-reader now.


----------



## Atunah

I am ready for one, but I don't think I'll pre-order. I think I want to see and read the exitement from those that get it first. Its not like I don't have one. But I really like what I am seeing.


----------



## D/W

Rasputina said:


> Disappointed that it doesn't have audio capability....


Me, too!

The Voyage _does_ have some nice new features, but the price seems a little high.


----------



## Atunah

cryzed on Mobilereads posted another link to the video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-vZqmdwWSo


----------



## Rasputina

Wow, the Voyage has already made it to Amazon's home page.


----------



## Rasputina

Hmmm I could just trade my paperwhite in........

I like the pop up footnotes
It's interesting that page back and forward are on both sides of the bevel. Although I'm not sure how that would work for me since I always read in landscape. 
I like that it's still a touchscreen and that the touchscreen still works for page turning.
I like that you can turn auto brightness on and off
I like the nightlight feature which has it gradually dim the screen in lower light conditions and that you can turn that off and on at will


----------



## Tripp

Well I went ahead and pre-ordered it.  I really like the power button on this.  I really dislike the power button on my PW1 and I see this as a huge improvement.  I ordered the SO, Wi-Fi only.  I can always cancel if I get buyer's remorse...highly unlikely though.


----------



## CAR

avivs said:


> I don't care what this kindle can do, for this price I'm not gonna buy it.
> Amazon has done a Huge mistake with the price of the Fire Phone, and they are about to make another one with the Kindle.


In my opinion it was not the pricing that hurt the Fire Phone. It was the Kindle app store that hurt the phone. Also in regards to pricing on the new Kindle, the only reason they would charge more is if it cost more to build it. Amazon historically does not make much on hardware, it fact they lose money on some hardware.

I pre-ordered mine already  Kindle Voyage 3g w/o 
Pre-ordered
Guaranteed delivery by: Tuesday, October 21, 2014 by 8pm

Ordered the black origami cover too. Not so sure about the cover


----------



## dianasg

Price is a little higher but I love the look of that screen... Have we confirmed that it's 4GB not 2GB? It's got some excellent reviews so far from the tech sites.


----------



## Rasputina

DianaGabriel said:


> Price is a little higher but I love the look of that screen... Have we confirmed that it's 4GB not 2GB? It's got some excellent reviews so far from the tech sites.


The listing up on Amazon says 4GB of storage.


----------



## Tripp

Here is a short PC mag video of the Voyage and the new basic Kindle


----------



## CAR

Tripp said:


> Here is a short PC mag video of the Voyage and the new basic Kindle


I find it interesting that Amazon had no open announcement. This appears to have been a closed media announcement. Wonder why?


----------



## Henry WK

The Kindle Voyage is pricey for what it is. For a similar price one can get one of the many 7" tablets out there with HD displays. Those aren't e-ink displays, but with the backlight the difference is blurred, imo.

Still it offers some of the things I felt lacking with the PW (1st gen); a print quality display (I feel I can see a greater difference in e-ink displays more so than lower resolution LCD, might just be an issue of acclimation), side paging button/sensors (with vibration feedback, which could be a nice touch, I expect that feature could be turned off the user finds it bothersome), and the back-light seems less harsh and blue-tinted from the video. 

Hmm, this may be something I have to see in person to determine if the improved screen and features are worth it.


----------



## frazzledglispa

I totally missed this announcement today as I was busy obsessing over my iPhone pre-order. Surprised that they priced the Voyage so high, but it looks pretty sweet so I pre-ordered. I hope I didn't fall too far behind - it did tell me guaranteed release date delivery - so here's hoping. The case looks pretty awful this time, so I didn't order one. I love my paperwhite case, so I hope I can find something like that - I hope they didn't do something annoying like putting the magenta sensor at the bottom instead of on the side. I tend to upgrade every other Kindle (I need to get off of the same cycle as my every other iPhone though - too much preorder stress in one year - LOL)


----------



## Meemo

CAR said:


> I find it interesting that Amazon had no open announcement. This appears to have been a closed media announcement. Wonder why?


They don't always do a "big" announcement. Sometimes, like this time, they just quietly roll it out.

Me, I love my PW2 + Calibre, and the Decalgirl skin it wears. So I'm not interested in the Voyage - maybe next generation. Now that 6" Fire HD for $99 (well, $119 since I'd go for the 16gb model) - that's one I might have to pick up. I like the size, I have a crapton of apps in my library that I don't have access to since I gave my Fire to my daughter. That way I can use the apps and have a very portable little tablet. And it comes in colors. Heaven forbid I should miss out on a gadget...


----------



## dianasg

CAR said:


> I find it interesting that Amazon had no open announcement. This appears to have been a closed media announcement. Wonder why?


I agree, this surprised me as well. It sort of "leaked" and then it was like all the tech bloggers were just waiting to be able to confirm it.

I bought my Paperwhite 2 just a couple of weeks ago.... I should have known this would happen! I think I'm going to exchange it. Voyager looks like it's slightly smaller all around than the PW2, so it should fit in the case I have, with the 4 stretchy corners.


----------



## northofdivision

very curious what the micro etched screen will be like. sounds promising and looks like the bezel is flush which could be a good thing. anyone have any thoughts on what that haptic touch will be like? i'm curious if there is going to be a control to adjust the haptic levels. 300dpi is very sweet though.


----------



## bordercollielady

I've pre-ordered mine too.. WIFI w SO... altho I may cancel out of SO if they bother me. Oct 21st isn't that far away! Do we need to start a new Watch thread??

Guess I'm going to have to decide what to do about all my collections.. don't want to get back to the mess I had with the Paperwhite.. but maybe they have fixed that problem??  Wishful thinking.


----------



## dgrant

Well, it's on the front page of my Amazon account now  
1.) fire HD for $99, 
2.) fire HD Kids Edition "If they break it, we'll replace it. No questions asked" $149 (looks like it comes in an otterbox.) 
3.) Fire HDX 8.9 $379
4.) Kindle for $79
5.) Kindle Voyage for $199

I'm really, really curious about the family library. I'd love to share plenty of books I have with my husband. However, I'd like to choose what I share, so he doesn't have to wade through and mutter about "Your Mills and Boon books." (Mostly, they're indie, actually.)


----------



## northofdivision

Thanks for posting this, Tripp...Not really liking that shiny back of the voyage (prefer matte) with the angles but it does seem that's only the top inch or two of the back. looks like a Kobo back (smudgetastic).

How do you all feel about the new oem origami case rolling out with the new kindles?



Tripp said:


> Here is a short PC mag video of the Voyage and the new basic Kindle


----------



## ayuryogini

I'd like one, but I think I'm sitting this one out. I've been really happy with my PW2 and can't see spending $289 (3G, no SO) for something that's not all that different. (I hope I listen to myself; it's hard not to be part of the pre-order excitement; I've always upgraded in the past)

I sure wish the Voyage had audio; don't they read KB? So many of us have been asking for that. I'm hoping maybe next year.


----------



## Toby

I pre-ordered the Voyager - wifi/SO. I am dissapointed that amazon still has not given us more font sizes. It looks like the same 8 sizes that we have on the PW.


----------



## NightReader

Page turn buttons --- I'm in.

I am disappointed about the font sizes though.  And, I'm kind of worried about the "adaptive front light", but, there are page turn buttons.  And, 300 ppi.

I hope I love it $199 worth.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I ordered one! 3g no SO. 

Ive got an original PW and I like it, but Im intrigued enough to order the new one and check it out.


----------



## loonlover

I bit but let intinst order it for me. He was already at Amazon looking. This way he can say he bought me something.  

Wifi with SO for me.


----------



## dianasg

NightReader said:


> Page turn buttons --- I'm in.
> 
> I am disappointed about the font sizes though. And, I'm kind of worried about the "adaptive front light", but, there are page turn buttons. And, 300 ppi.
> 
> I hope I love it $199 worth.


Apparently, you can turn the adaptive light feature on and off, to control the light manually. It's in one of the hands-on videos.

I hopped on the bandwagon: Wifi, No SO. Yay!


----------



## northofdivision

Gonna have to agree with the font limits. thumbs down (one of the few things some sony readers really killed it with were the fonts). one the huge upside...shaving e-reader thinness from .36 to .30 sounds slight but it's really gonna make a difference i think considering the kindle 4 basic was .34 and felt thinner. Think back to the kindle basic 4th gen and how small that was in your hands (6.5x4.5x3.4). very comparable size wise (new Voyage: 6.4x4.5x3.0)...


----------



## NightReader

DianaGabriel said:


> Apparently, you can turn the adaptive light feature on and off, to control the light manually. It's in one of the hands-on videos.
> 
> I hopped on the bandwagon: Wifi, No SO. Yay!


That's great. I have a lot of trouble with lighting, especially when I have a migraine, so being able to set it and not have it change on me is a good thing.

I'm already thinking about what its name is going to be.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I'm really excited for this.

It seems like a premium model -- magnesium alloy matte shell, micro-etched glass screen, 300ppi... Yes please.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

NightReader said:


> That's great. I have a lot of trouble with lighting, especially when I have a migraine, so being able to set it and not have it change on me is a good thing.
> 
> I'm already thinking about what its name is going to be.


Apparently the auto-lighting changes slowly, to allow your eyes to adjust. So if you're reading in bed and then turn off the light, it will dim gradually not suddenly. It sounds really cool.

From videos, the lighting interface has a check-box to turn auto-lighting on or off. The manual lighting option looks the same.


----------



## Tris

I can't wait, and totally would pre-order as my K2i is slowly breaking down on me.  It's been +4 years since my last Kindle device purchase, and since then, I've taken my Kindle with me EVERYWHERE (and I MEAN it).  I'm a bit sad to think that I would need to replace my old Kindle as I've had such a great history with it as my constant companion (always a few feet away, just incase), but with all the new capabilities and designs...it's time to move on.  Besides, I still have my K1 too, just as a back-up...now I'll just have another back-up.   Only I need 3G (still wonder why it hasn't moved on to 4G) and no SO, which brings the price to $350 or so (need to include a cover, right?).  I'm totally thrilled about the brightness controller (coming from an old Kindle, this is a plus...not that my Mighty Bright book light was bad) and the bezel for the page turns (touchscreens only work 50% of the time for me, not joking).  It is expensive, but my birthday is about a month post-release date, so I've been strongly hinting and hoping that I get one then or even for Christmas.  I don't even mind that it doesn't have audio because I use my iPod (yes, I like dedicated gadgets) for them, and I never listen to music while I read.  All of my gadgets are SO OLD that they don't work with 95% basic stuff everyone else have been enjoying, so I need to upgrade.

Tris

PS.
Does anyone know if I can still use my old USB plug converter with the new Kindle Voyage?  Or even my old Apple power adapter block?


----------



## Jaasy

Just placed my order for the KV 3G and a red origami case.

I use to upgrade every other version but the last couple I've bit!  Just can't help myself. LOL
Will trade my PW2 in when I get the Kindle Voyager...


----------



## CAR

Tris said:


> I can't wait, and totally would pre-order as my K2i is slowly breaking down on me. It's been +4 years since my last Kindle device purchase, and since then, I've taken my Kindle with me EVERYWHERE (and I MEAN it). I'm a bit sad to think that I would need to replace my old Kindle as I've had such a great history with it as my constant companion (always a few feet away, just incase), but with all the new capabilities and designs...it's time to move on. Besides, I still have my K1 too, just as a back-up...now I'll just have another back-up.  Only I need 3G (still wonder why it hasn't moved on to 4G) and no SO, which brings the price to $350 or so (need to include a cover, right?). I'm totally thrilled about the brightness controller (coming from an old Kindle, this is a plus...not that my Mighty Bright book light was bad) and the bezel for the page turns (touchscreens only work 50% of the time for me, not joking). It is expensive, but my birthday is about a month post-release date, so I've been strongly hinting and hoping that I get one then or even for Christmas. I don't even mind that it doesn't have audio because I use my iPod (yes, I like dedicated gadgets) for them, and I never listen to music while I read. All of my gadgets are SO OLD that they don't work with 95% basic stuff everyone else have been enjoying, so I need to upgrade.
> 
> Tris
> 
> PS.
> Does anyone know if I can still use my old USB plug converter with the new Kindle Voyage? Or even my old Apple power adapter block?


Yes I am sure your old USB adapters will work. I did not order another power adapter.


----------



## D/W

Here's a link to Amazon's press release: Amazon Introduces Two All-New Kindles


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I have the PW1 and with the new software updates, still love it(after 3 returns for poor-quality screens). I never put it in a case, since I didnt find the perfect case for it as I'd had for my Kindle Keyboard. So I got a skin for it and have been reading it 'naked' and loving that...I just keep it in a sleeve when not reading.

I also love reading on my Kindle Fire HD...amazing resolution and love the sepia reading format. But it is heavy.

So now an even thinner, lighter K? I'm IN! I look forward to more reviews and dont have to buy right away but I've read a few reviews and am feeling positive.

Edit: love the look and specs on the Origami case! I have missed my easel style case from my K Keyboard! And magnetic fastening to put it on and remove it? Well done!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here are links to the new Kindles--new basic and Voyage. Don't forget to use our links! 

 
Kindle Voyage, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi) with Adaptive Built-in Light, PagePress Sensors, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers

 
Kindle, 6" Glare-Free Touchscreen Display, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

This isnt clear to me yet...I see the new page 'buttons' on the sides but are they retaining the touch screen page turning for the Voyager?

I'm very impressed that they listened to their users tho, regarding still desiring page buttons. I like the touch screen page turning but understand the opposite view. In some ways, it's a step back in technology...yet it is obviously still important to users.


----------



## CAR

I noticed this on the Kindle Voyage Origami cover description:

* Easily attach or remove Origami from your Kindle Voyage with a magnetic connection*

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Meka

Couldn't resist,  placed my preorder! My birthday is October 1st, so this will be my birthday present to myself (lol). I also used the deferred payment method. I'm so excited!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## dianasg

CAR said:


> I noticed this on the Kindle Voyage Origami cover description:
> 
> * Easily attach or remove Origami from your Kindle Voyage with a magnetic connection*
> 
> Sounds interesting.


I think this is the kind of case the Kindle Fires have - my mom has one and they are pretty cool! The shell/back part is held on with magnets rather than snapping on, and it makes for a really perfect fit. Plus the front has magnets for the sleep/awake thing.


----------



## mlewis78

The Voyager looks good, but for $199 I am not convinced to pre-order.  I'll probably eventually cave and get one after I see one some time after they are available.  The covers cost more than the paperwhite ones, making it all the more overpriced, but eventually other lower-priced covers (by other companies) will be out there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> This isnt clear to me yet...I see the new page 'buttons' on the sides but are they retaining the touch screen page turning for the Voyager?
> 
> I'm very impressed that they listened to their users tho, regarding still desiring page buttons. I like the touch screen page turning but understand the opposite view. In some ways, it's a step back in technology...yet it is obviously still important to users.


Something I read somewhere indicated that they did...off to see if I can find it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DianaGabriel said:


> I think this is the kind of case the Kindle Fires have - my mom has one and they are pretty cool! The shell/back part is held on with magnets rather than snapping on, and it makes for a really perfect fit. Plus the front has magnets for the sleep/awake thing.


I didn't care for the Origami case I got for my Fire...I replaced it rather quickly; but I think I'm in the minority. Ann seems to like hers. I won't be getting one for the Voyage. (Which is on order.... . But it's coming right before my show, darn it! Won't have as much time to play as I like!)

Betsy


----------



## heavyheel

just pre-ordered the Voyage w/o spec offers.  Looking forward to 102114 !


----------



## lindnet

Well, I pre-ordered one just to see it.  I can always sell one of my others if I decide to keep it.

What's the whole deferred payment thing?  I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm likely to pre-order -- and then think about it some.  

For those who've bought a PW 2013 in the last 30 days, remember you can return it under the Zon's standard policy. You will pay return shipping only.

If you pre-order and they reduce the price, you'll get it at the reduced price, I'm sure. If they drop the price within 30 days of release, they'll refund the difference if you ask. 

The price point does give me pause -- but I think I'll go with WiFi only, with SOs.

Have to look more closely at the cover -- I do like the origami for my Fire, but not sure I want it for the kindle. I don't prop it up to read very often, more often hold it.  Might just go with a sleeve.  Must look more closely at what's available.


eta: definitely don't like that cover -- flips over the top vs sideways which just feels weird to me. Plus, it's pretty expensive and if I'm dropping nearly $200 on the device I need to think carefully about what I spend on the cover.  And which of my current kindles to sell back.   Or, maybe I'll give one to my brother who's still using the DX -- he might like something smaller.  Much to think about.


----------



## larryb52

couple things that stick out for me problem wise is auto brightness. I have this on a couple tablets and usually turn it off as I like to choose my brightness I don' see where this is an option. I also see potential problems with the page turn on the bezel and mistaken page turns could result just by holding the device. I have a perfectly working basic and pw2 I may wait till I see more may just pass. I do like the basic touch may order it. I read more on my k4 and k5...just my 2 cents...


----------



## Morf

Having started with a K3, skipped the Touch, bought a PW1 and skipped the PW2 I was really looking forward to this year's announcement as an excuse for a new toy, but I'm afraid it's left me feeling very "meehhhh"....

1) Price: £(UKP)169 when compared with £109 for the PW2. What is there in it that's that expensive? I really thought they should have brought this in at or near the PW2 price point and dropped the PW2: £59 for the Kindle, £89 for the PW2 and £119 for the Voyage would have been more sensible.
2) Fonts: Still only 8 sizes? So what's the point of a 300ppi screen? I really want a size 4.5, 4 is a little small and 5 is a little big, and proper font scaling would have been easy on this screen.
3) Case: Agree with Ann, a top flip case feels wrong, somehow: it's not how you open a book after all. And the prices? £40 or £55 for leather!!!!
4) Delivery: We got the announcement at the same time as you, but with deliveries from 4th November. I remember when the K3 first arrived in the UK, I placed an early order, people who waited even a few days weren't getting delivery until a month later, but I'm sorry, I can't see demand for this one being that high!

Shame really, I wanted to pension off my wife's Kobo and pass my PW1 on to her, but it looks like we're staying as we are for a while at least.


----------



## KindleGirl

I've ordered the Voyage and the new origami cover in blue. I'm definitely not sold on the case. It's ok for my Fire, but took a while to get used to it and not sure that I want a flip top for my e-ink kindle. Boo! Disappointed that they don't have one similar to the PW cover....love that one! Guess I'll leave it on order until I see what else comes out and maybe cancel it before shipping time.


----------



## Leslie

I pre-ordered: Wifi only, no SO, royal cover.

Looks like I might be writing another "For Dummies" book this fall...

L


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

This is very tempting for me, even for that price... Because my PW1 was upgraded and is now slow as... ehhh... well something that will be censored in the forum. I could do a reverse update, but it is very annoying.
The problem is that I can't actually order one, so I'll have to see how to fix that when the time comes...


----------



## Marie Long

I may preorder the Voyage. Does Amazon still offer that program where we can trade in our old kindles to get credit back? If so, I would trade in my Paperwhite and use the credit toward the Voyage.


----------



## Kal

I, too, have skipped every other generation (Kindle Keyboard, PaperWhite 1). The Voyage sounds like the perfect upgrade to me. The premium price isn't that bad once I factored in the 24 months between my new device purchases. (I'm reminded of those commercials: "For the cost of a cup of coffee, ...")  

Pre-ordered: Voyage WiFi, Special Offers, no cover (keeping my eyes open for a nice sleeve)

If you're onboard, help KBoards by using their links to order! And it doesn't have to be the exact product link. Just scroll to the bottom of the KBoards page and click on any of the product links. As long as the URL has "tag=kbpst-20" in it, it'll be tracked, and KBoards will earn a small commission on anything in your order that day. In fact, do this for all of your future Amazon purchases. (No one told me to say this. I'm just happy to support a great forum.)


----------



## kltmom

Marie Long said:


> I may preorder the Voyage. Does Amazon still offer that program where we can trade in our old kindles to get credit back? If so, I would trade in my Paperwhite and use the credit toward the Voyage.


I just got my PW2 less than a year ago, but I am _very_ interested in the Voyage. If I could get a reasonable/decent amount of money or trade-in value for my PW2 I would pre-order the Voyage in a heartbeat!


----------



## rm663

Believe it or not my decision whether or not to order the new Voyage will be solely based on size. Will it fit in my Oberon (PW2) ?

Dave


----------



## Andra

I missed the announcement yesterday so my pre-order 3G w/o SO is showing a delivery date late in November.  But that's OK - it has page turn buttons!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just from the photos etc, it looks like the "buttons" are similar to the ones that were on the Nook Simple Touch.  They weren't really buttons, just a place on the bezel to press to turn the page.  It took a little bit to get used to them, but I did like the concept.  I will be so glad to not have to stretch my hand out to turn pages.
After having one of almost every model Kindle released, I have to admit that my current PW1 is almost two years old and it's been starting to act a little flaky, so this is good timing for me.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

I'm going to kick in my agreement. I pre-ordered a red leather origami, but I'm not sure I'll keep it. I tend to go for official cases because I have yet to find a third party that has quite the same fit. However, I am never going to prop up a kindle to read. What makes it more painful is the PW case was about as perfect as I could imagine.


----------



## Tuttle

Do the new kindles tend to show up in stores as soon as they ship?

This one is one I'll need to play with in person before I know if I want. My faithful K2 is getting hard to do things on  and it might be time to upgrade and let my K2 retire to backup kindle. But, I can't justify ordering and returning this one instead of going to a store to see how it feels in my hands.


----------



## Tatiana

I pre-ordered the Voyage SO-WiFi-3G and the delivery date is October 21st.  Yippppeeeee!!!  It will replace my PW1.  I am wondering how long Oberon will take to have a case for it.


----------



## Susan J

I'm really torn on this one.  I use my PW2 more than any other device and have always upgraded to the new Kindles.  However, recently, I had a problem with an older Kindle ebook that I downloaded.  The available fonts seemed so incompatible with the format of the book, too big or way too small.  I finally gave up and read the book on my Nexus 7 using the Kindle app and was able to get a desirable size and font.  Right now, I seem to be charging my PW 2 every other day ( I read a lot) and didn't see anything about improved battery life either.

If the Voyager offered a little more in the way of format options, I would snap it up.  I may just wait till it is out and I see the screen prints of those who get it comparing the resolution and brightness with the current PW.


----------



## sunfiregirl

I'm soo tempted to pre-order but I already have a 2nd gen Kindle, a Kindle, a PW, 7 original Fire, 8.9 HD & a 7 HDX plus my iPhone & iPad Air.... I just can't justify it...YET! Lol!! Maybe if there's a special around Christmas or something...or maybe it will be my bday gift from the boyfriend again this year Lol!!


----------



## frazzledglispa

I also wish that it had more font sizes, and maybe some additional fonts - that is one place where Kobo really exceeds Amazon.

I had also hoped that it would have a bit bigger screen - I had heard a rumour that it would be 7 inches, but I guess that is not to be. My favorite Kindle is still my DXG. If stays at home and that is the only Kindle I use when I am there - the paperwhite travels with me - and I guess soon the Voyage will take its place soon

I would have loved to upgrade the DXG to a new big screen Kindle, but I guess I am in the minority there.


----------



## Susan J

Well I didn't stay undecided for too long.    I just placed my order for the wifi with special offers.  I'm sure that lots of new cases will be offered soon and , hopefully, MoKo will come out with one that I like as much as the one on my PW.  I haven't bought an adapter with any of the recent upgrades, still using my old basic white one as well as a Amazon basic charger that I use for lots of other devices too.  

I have Prime 2 day shipping and the estimated delivery date is Wed 10/29.


----------



## lindnet

I'm sure glad I have a couple of the Oberon sleeves.  They fit the K4 and the PW2, and they'll fit the Voyage as well.


----------



## crebel

lindnet said:


> Well, I pre-ordered one just to see it. I can always sell one of my others if I decide to keep it.
> 
> *What's the whole deferred payment thing?* I don't remember seeing that before.


I just spent a few minutes on the phone with Customer Service. If you were offered the deferred payment plan when you were checking out, you are apparently one of a lucky select few with no rhyme or reason to whom it's being offered (prime member, etc. is not the criteria). I spoke with 3 different reps from Amazon Customer Service, Kindle Customer Service, and Billing. The deferred payment plan is NOT something they will set up for you if it wasn't automatically offered, darn it!

Voyage wifi/no special offers is still sitting in my cart...


----------



## lindnet

crebel said:


> I just spent a few minutes on the phone with Customer Service. If you were offered the deferred payment plan when you were checking out, you are apparently one of a lucky select few with no rhyme or reason to whom it's being offered (prime member, etc. is not the criteria). I spoke with 3 different reps from Amazon Customer Service, Kindle Customer Service, and Billing. The deferred payment plan is NOT something they will set up for you if it wasn't automatically offered, darn it!
> 
> Voyage wifi/no special offers is still sitting in my cart...


It wasn't even offered, it was the only option. I'm trying to remember.....I'm thinking maybe it was offered as an option when I bought some Kindle product many moons ago, and I did use it. So maybe it's the default on my account for Kindle orders now? I don't know, I couldn't even find out anything about it when I searched Help.


----------



## dianasg

larryb52 said:


> couple things that stick out for me problem wise is auto brightness. I have this on a couple tablets and usually turn it off as I like to choose my brightness I don' see where this is an option. I also see potential problems with the page turn on the bezel and mistaken page turns could result just by holding the device. I have a perfectly working basic and pw2 I may wait till I see more may just pass. I do like the basic touch may order it. I read more on my k4 and k5...just my 2 cents...


Larry, just FYI, both of those things seem to be adjustable. You can turn auto brightness off to manage the light manually. You can also adjust the pressure required to turn the page in the bezel.

About the origami cases, I agree -- they are cool for a tablet but I don't want one that flips vertically! Plus they are kind of plain, and I never prop up my kindle. Plus, pricey. I'm still thinking about it and it will depend on if this new one fits my PW case (Vera Bradley).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kal said:


> If you're onboard, help KBoards by using their links to order! And it doesn't have to be the exact product link. Just scroll to the bottom of the KBoards page and click on any of the product links. As long as the URL has "tag=kbpst-20" in it, it'll be tracked, and KBoards will earn a small commission on anything in your order that day. In fact, do this for all of your future Amazon purchases. (No one told me to say this. I'm just happy to support a great forum.)


Thanks, Kal!

BTW, we have several codes for tracking purposes, so if it starts with "kb" here, it should be one of our codes, since only KB codes are allowed. Harvey has set up our top menu under Kindle to have links to all the new devices!

Betsy


----------



## JosieGirl71

Is the Kindle Voyage glare-free also?

On the SO one, do these pop up while you're reading or just when you turn it on?


----------



## anivyl

Lol! It's been a few years since I posted! And now I am back because of voyage! 

In these few years since I had my k2, I have been really happy till about 2 years ago, having a book light really didn't help the eye strain when I started my infinite night duty at work. So I haven't touched my kindle much since then. I was keen on the paper white, but held back a little because I Wasn't sure if I want to abandon my k2 (and, importantly, my beautiful Oberon roof of heaven in purple! A colours they don't produce anymore D: for that pattern anyways).

I have looked at paper white,I see a kindle at 79 (which seems to have backlight) and then I see voyage. With most gadgets I have on me, they tend to be too bright at work, which wakes up my patients if I am not careful. I know voyage is not out yet, I am keen to see its developments. But what's everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Linjeakel

Not the best timing there, Mr Bezos! Over the summer I've spent _£gazillions_ on getting important stuff done like my roof fixed, changing all the locks on my house for more secure ones, finally buying a new laptop to replace my 8 year old one and splurging on a new camera (OK I didn't actually _need_ the camera, but you know how it is ....  )

And now Amazon UK have got Fire TV, the Fire Phone, a new Fire HDX and a new Kindle all available for pre-order. 

I can do without the phone - I still love my old Samsung Galaxy SII - but Fire TV looks good and I've been waiting for the new HDX for ages - I didn't get the last one as I'd only recently bought an 8.9HD model. I'm lusting after the Kindle Voyage too - not that I'm in any way dissatisfied with the PW2 - but I do like the look of it.

I'm so glad they've brought back the ability to hard wire the HDX to a TV for those of us without Miracast.

I really don't like the look of those Origami covers though - I wish they had a 'normal' cover option. The one on the Voyage just looks _untidy_ to me with all those lines across the font and opening over the top is just plain _wrong_.  I may have to find a cover elsewhere this time - I haven't done that since before the K3. (You notice I'm already assuming I'm going to cave and buy one?)

Like Ann, I may have to consider selling a couple of my older devices. Now, where's my piggybank and that nice big hammer .....


----------



## rlkubi

Well, I bought the Paperwhite 2 a couple of weeks ago and now I have preordered this.  I plan on returning the PW 2.  I figure for $85 difference it will be worth it.....I hope.    The problem is I have the Atlas waterproof case and it won't fit the Voyage.


----------



## crebel

I finally went through check-out with my pre-order.  I switched to free shipping, so my estimated delivery date is Oct 30 - Nov 4.  I can live with that.


----------



## JosieGirl71

OK, I did it.  Ordered the Voyage 3G w/ SO.  I'm really hoping the SO don't pop up when I'm readying.


----------



## -alex-

No audio? Oh come on!

Well, guess I'm sticking with my kindle Touch. Very dissapointed, Amazon.


----------



## sseverus

I pre-ordered a Voyage as well although I too am disappointed there is no information on more fonts and font sizes. There is a sentence in the user manual that states: 'You may be prompted to update your Kindle if new fonts are available.' I'm hoping this is hinting that new fonts may be coming in the future.


----------



## Atunah

JosieGirl71 said:


> OK, I did it. Ordered the Voyage 3G w/ SO. I'm really hoping the SO don't pop up when I'm readying.


No popups. If they are like on the Paperwhite, there will be an add on the screen when it goes to sleep, which will go away when you wake it up. And on the Paperwhite there is a small banner on the very bottom of the home page. That is it. I have always had devices with ads and they never bothered me. You will not notice anything in the book at all. 
And you can at any time if you feel like it later have the SO removed and pay that difference. I never had the need to do so.

For me the ads have pretty much lately been all for books.


----------



## crebel

JosieGirl71 said:


> OK, I did it. Ordered the Voyage 3G w/ SO. I'm really hoping the SO don't pop up when I'm readying.


They don't, Josie. The special offers are only on the home page and not intrusive at all.

The only reason I went without special offers is because I want to take advantage of a magnetic cover that automatically turns on the Kindle when you open it without having to do the extra swipe to unlock the screen. I know, I'm lazy.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Thanks for the responses!  I wish they would have brought back a keyboard version but the page turn buttons were enough to make me buy it.  I hate turning pages by touch.

Crebel - That extra swipe is a painful one!  Haha!


----------



## Morf

anivyl said:


> ...having a book light really didn't help the eye strain when I started my infinite night duty at work. ... With most gadgets I have on me, they tend to be too bright at work, which wakes up my patients if I am not careful. I know voyage is not out yet, I am keen to see its developments. But what's everyone's thoughts on this?


The PW (and therefore also the Voyage) light is a frontlight not a backlight, so it shines down onto the screen (which is opaque) to illuminate it rather than shining through the screen from behind.

The bizarre thing (until you get used to it) is that you need *less* light in a dark room, not *more*. So, using my PW1 during the day or in a lit room I have the light at about 9 or 10. If I'm reading in the dark, I turn it down to only about 4 or so. Because your eyes have adapted to the darkness around you (and you don't have a backlight shining straight into them!) the light only needs to be very low to work adequately.

So, I think you'll find a PW or Voyage screen ideal for using in a hospital at night, and much less obtrusive than phones, tablets etc.


----------



## Vicki G.

Atunah and all the other Basic Kindle Lovers, -- The $79 looks like our beloved Basic with some of the features of the PW added, like X-Ray, Reading Speed, Goodreads, etc.  Just wish they hadn't done the touchscreen/no page turn buttons.  However, I'm thinking this could be the perfect Kindle for me.


----------



## Kal

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey has set up our top menu under Kindle to have links to all the new devices!


Oooh, thanks for reminding me about the coded links in the top menu! Now I don't have to scroll all the way down the next time I order a water filter for the fridge.


----------



## lindnet

Vicki G. said:


> Atunah and all the other Basic Kindle Lovers, -- The $79 looks like our beloved Basic with some of the features of the PW added, like X-Ray, Reading Speed, Goodreads, etc. Just wish they hadn't done the touchscreen/no page turn buttons. However, I'm thinking this could be the perfect Kindle for me.


It's got a different type of touchscreen than the PW, and it's thicker and heavier than the other models now. The price is great, though!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Wow, I spend a few days away from KBoards, and look what I missed! 

I am both excited and also apprehensive about the higher resolution. Assuming they haven't employed any interesting tricks, illustrations will appear SMALLER on the Voyager than they do on the PW (and they are smaller on the PW than on the K3/2/1.). I JUST finished formatting a book with illustrations, basing my decisions on the 1024 x 758 resolution of the PW.

By "interesting tricks", I mean that it would be nice if they offered the option of blowing up any images that are a least 600x800 (the resolution of the K1, 2, and 3) so that they fill the width of the Voyager.

I know the higher resolution makes the text look better, but it's pretty frustrating when formatting illustrated books that the resolution keeps going up (so the images keep getting smaller).


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom

It is truly ironic (and telling) that as Amazon's new line of readers are announced -- great improvements on an already strong product line, new features (library sharing), a $99 fire tablet, etc. -- and Amazon continues to show that it listens to its customers and give them better value for their time and money --

On the very same day, their is an uproar over in Nook-land because B&N has removed download links for ebooks customers have purchased. Because if there is one thing customers want, it's to have more restrictions and fewer rights to access the content they have "purchased." 

It just astounds me that B&N manages to get everything so wrong...all they would have to do is just pay the tiniest bit of attention to what Amazon is doing.


----------



## TammyC

Oh boo My estimated delivery date is Nov 28th   Anyone else getting a date that far out. I ordered the 3G w/ wifi and no special offers


----------



## JetJammer

I had actually preordered the Voyage yesterday, but saw the popup for the "deferred payment" this morning so decided to cancel that order and reorder with the payment offer.  Yesterday the guaranteed delivery date was 10/21, but today it's an "estimated" delivery date of 10/29.  It looks like they have enough preorders to back up the shipment dates already!

Oh, the one I ordered both days was a WiFi only with special offers, didn't look at the date for the 3G.


----------



## Meka

Is it to early for a Kindle Voyage watch thread? 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabatha

-alex- said:


> No audio? Oh come on!
> 
> Well, guess I'm sticking with my kindle Touch. Very dissapointed, Amazon.


I totally agree. You'd think that with the size of the price increase it would include audio. Looks like I'll also be staying with my Pw2 and Touch


----------



## lindnet

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Wow, I spend a few days away from KBoards, and look what I missed!
> 
> I am both excited and also apprehensive about the higher resolution. Assuming they haven't employed any interesting tricks, illustrations will appear SMALLER on the Voyager than they do on the PW (and they are smaller on the PW than on the K3/2/1.). I JUST finished formatting a book with illustrations, basing my decisions on the 1024 x 758 resolution of the PW.
> 
> By "interesting tricks", I mean that it would be nice if they offered the option of blowing up any images that are a least 600x800 (the resolution of the K1, 2, and 3) so that they fill the width of the Voyager.
> 
> I know the higher resolution makes the text look better, but it's pretty frustrating when formatting illustrated books that the resolution keeps going up (so the images keep getting smaller).


I'm reading the manual for the Voyage, and it talks about zooming in on images. There's a link to the manual on the Voyage page on Amazon.


----------



## Susan J

JetJammer said:


> I had actually preordered the Voyage yesterday, but saw the popup for the "deferred payment" this morning so decided to cancel that order and reorder with the payment offer. Yesterday the guaranteed delivery date was 10/21, but today it's an "estimated" delivery date of 10/29. It looks like they have enough preorders to back up the shipment dates already!
> 
> Oh, the one I ordered both days was a WiFi only with special offers, didn't look at the date for the 3G.


I'm hoping that there are enough cancellations of pre-orders before me that my date moves up a bit from 10/29.


----------



## history_lover

history_lover said:



> If the German site showed the Voyage priced at 189 euros (wifi), that's actually $234 USD so I'm guessing that when people are saying $190 as the predicted US price, they have already subtracted the VAT from the German quote.
> 
> That said, currently the PW in the US is $140 for wifi only (no special offers) which, when converted, is exactly the same price as the PW in Germany: 109 euros. There's no increase on the German price because of VAT. That actually suggests the Voyage will be $234, but that seems highly unlikely if you ask me. And indeed, the German site seems to say the PW is normally 129 euros so maybe 109 is not the normal price. 129 euros is $165, which is $25 more than the US price for the PW, or about an 18% difference, which sounds close to the VAT difference. 18% off $234 brings us back to about $190.... so the predicted $190 has obviously already had German VAT subtracted from it.
> 
> But I am normally terrible at math so someone please tell me if I've gone wrong somewhere. Even regardless of VAT, the German pricing suggests a price hike, because the Voyage is at least 60 euros more than the German PW (and the PW price obviously includes VAT too). We may not know exactly what the US price will be but it seems likely we will see a price increase of some kind. It better be worth it!
> 
> Anyway, I am skeptical about the page turn buttons since they sound like sensors and not physical buttons. My husband assures me it will be intelligent enough to know whether you're just holding the Kindle and your thumb happens to be on it, or whether you're tapping it but we'll see. I may wait till Christmas and see what the initial reviews are like.


Wow, looks like my "highly unlikely" estimate of $234 for wifi only, no special offers was actually almost spot on. And we thought $190 was high...

So the upgrades include page turn sensor buttons, automatic light dimmer, and higher screen res/contrast.

There is no way I'm paying $220 for page turn buttons, I never really missed them much anyway. I hate automatic screen dimmers. I rarely change my light setting and when I do, it's by about 2 points. I know, if you can turn it off but why should I pay $220 to turn off one of the main features of it? Yeah, the screen is a little sharper but not by much - $220 for 300ppi instead of 212ppi? So not worth it for me. I MAYBE would have gone for it at $190 but not $220.

I don't care that the original Kindle was $400, that's not where the market is now. New technology always drastically comes down in price after the initial first few years and that's where we are now. My KK was $140, and my Paperwhite was $140 - that's about where the market is. Amazon obviously think they've come out with something better than anyone else has and can therefore jack the price up but I'm not convinced it's all that superior. I feel like they're just adding stuff on for the sake of bumping up the price, not because it's actually more functional. How about they try adding some of the features people have been asking for for YEARS, like more font options and having the currently reading book cover show as screensaver? Yes, many people have been asking for page turn buttons but why does it has to be this expensive sensor technology?

Their only saving grace is if this is not a replacement for the Paperwhite but a new line entirely. Then I will concede that the Voyage is just not for me and I will stick with the Paperwhite, just as the PW wasn't for everyone and many bought the basic Kindle instead. But if they're planning to discontinue the PW and have the Voyage replace it, I will be really concerned for the future of Kindle! I'm a little concerned already because there is no PW3 release but there is a new basic Kindle (with touchscreen, my mom will be so bummed) and this Voyage. So are they discontinuing the PW or not? I think it would be really stupid to not have a product to fit in between the basic Kindle and Voyage. I'm actually now considering getting the PW2 while it's still available in case they do discontinue it (I currently have PW1).

Am I the only one disappointed by this? It feels like I am...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> I'm reading the manual for the Voyage, and it talks about zooming in on images. There's a link to the manual on the Voyage page on Amazon.


I've generally been able to zoom in on images on my touch screen Kindles by tapping on the images. Unless I've been imagining it. 

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

crebel said:


> The only reason I went without special offers is because I want to take advantage of a magnetic cover that automatically turns on the Kindle when you open it without having to do the extra swipe to unlock the screen. I know, I'm lazy.


So - with SO's - it won't turn on automatically??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> So - with SO's - it won't turn on automatically??


It turns on automatically, but a lock screen with a special offer is what comes on. You swipe or tap to get rid of the lock screen and are brought to the book you were last reading, or the home screen or wherever you were when you closed the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

TammyC said:


> Oh boo My estimated delivery date is Nov 28th  Anyone else getting a date that far out. I ordered the 3G w/ wifi and no special offers


You might want to try ordering a 3G WITH special offers (you can always pay separately to get rid of them later). I just did, to see if it helped the date, and it did - says Oct. 21st.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've generally been able to zoom in on images on my touch screen Kindles by tapping on the images. Unless I've been imagining it.
> 
> Betsy


Right - you've always had that option, but 1) there's always going to be some people who don't know that, and 2) It would look nicer if the images I intended to be full screen showed full screen without having to select each one to zoom in. Oh well - this is going to be one of those things where I have to "let it go". I can't control how it looks on every device... The downside of images in ebooks.


----------



## NightReader

history_lover said:


> Wow, looks like my "highly unlikely" estimate of $234 for wifi only, no special offers was actually almost spot on. And we thought $190 was high...
> 
> Am I the only one disappointed by this? It feels like I am...


I do feel like the price is about $30 too high. Given the improvements, I would guess the price should've been about $50 higher, or at about $169. Maybe it will drop. (Or more likely, all of us early adopters will pay $199 and then there will be a Christmas special to pick off the fence-sitters at about $169-$179 in November/December.)

Either way, I really, really, really want my page turn buttons back, so I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Neekeebee

Yay!  Finally, we got page turn buttons back!  

I'm kind of on the fence about pre-ordering, though.  Mainly b/c my PW2 + 3G is less than a year old, and I feel guilty looking at my stack of eReading Kindles (a few of which I still use from time to time, depending on my mood).  

The origami covers look intriguing, b/c I'm always looking for something to prop up my Kindle, and have yet to find anything "perfect".  But I am picky about the angle, and it doesn't look as if the angle is adjustable on these things.

The reviews (unless they are really bad) will probably convince me to buy.  I'll likely go with wifi only this time around and keep the PW2 as my "traveling Kindle" so I won't feel quite as guilty.  

N


----------



## TammyC

Eltanin Publishing said:


> You might want to try ordering a 3G WITH special offers (you can always pay separately to get rid of them later). I just did, to see if it helped the date, and it did - says Oct. 21st.


Thanks for the suggestion, I just did and my guaranteed date is now Oct 21st  Thanks so much!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Earlier today I capitulated and ordered a Wi-Fi with special offers. October 21 delivery date, presumably because I have Prime.


----------



## crebel

The Hooded Claw said:


> Earlier today I capitulated and ordered a Wi-Fi with special offers. October 21 delivery date, presumably because I have Prime.


Didn't take either one of us too long to succumb after chat last night, did it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> Didn't take either one of us too long to succumb after chat last night, did it?


We are all shameful!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I pre-ordered first thing this morning -- woke up, packed up (was on vacation in Vermont) fired up the hotspot on my phone and saw the threads here that the Voyage was 'official'. I have a guaranteed delivery date of Oct 21 -- no SOs, WiFi only.

Passed on the cover -- will look for a sleeve.

I have no interest in audio, but I am a bit surprised it's not included for the price.

The family share thing looks like it'll be good for a lot of folks.  I'll be interested in how they define 'family' and how big a 'family' you can have. 

Oh . . . .home again now.   LONG DAY's drive


----------



## CAR

I changed my cover order.. I went with the Belkin Folio Black for now.


----------



## yogini2

I just ordered the Kindle Voyage.  Delivery date November 28th.    WiFi only, no ads


----------



## CAR

yogini2 said:


> I just ordered the Kindle Voyage. Delivery date November 28th.  WiFi only, no ads


If you order with Special offers you still can get the Oct 21 release date. Of course you can buyout the special offers as soon as you get the Kindle Voyage.

Correction: At this time only 3G with Special offers is available Nov 19. They must be selling well


----------



## crisandria

Just saw this about 40 mins ago.  Trying to order the wifi only with or without SO delivery date with one day shipping was 11/26.  Ordering wifi + 3G with SO delivery date with 2 day is 10/21,  so went back to the wifi +3G version.  Not sure about the new cover, not sure about flip top....but I will like the propping up to read as i need to do that a lot when I'm out eating on my own.  And LOVE the idea of page "buttons" again. 

Can't wait till 10/21, now do i take 10/21 off or 10/22 off so I can play.    LOL


----------



## Sandpiper

Think I will probably pass on this one.  Perfectly happy with my PW2 SO wifi+3G.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'm eager to see how everyone likes their new devices.  I like what I have, but I do have those Amazon points burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Someone in one of the "new device" threads (not sure if it was this one or another one) expressed interest/disappointment that there's no color eink yet. I'm listening to Len Edgerly's Kindle Chronicles podcast, and in the briefing he went to, the Amazon rep doing the briefing said they were committed to making the eInk Kindle better than a piece of paper--which is easy to read, has unlimited battery life and does color well. They do want color, just don't know when it will be viable. But that they are committed to getting color on their eReaders. Thought that was interesting.

Betsy


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

I thought a bit more and cancelled my origami order as well. I'll see what comes out for third parties. What I really want is the PW cover.


----------



## readingril

The older style Paperwhite covers are available for preorder
http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Protective-Cover-Kindle-Generation/dp/B00KRM9AT8/?tag=kbpst-20

Trying to do this from my phone..Hope the link works.


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It turns on automatically, but a lock screen with a special offer is what comes on. You swipe or tap to get rid of the lock screen and are brought to the book you were last reading, or the home screen or wherever you were when you closed the cover.
> 
> Betsy


I never realized that getting rid of SO changed that. I guess I thought it would default to another screen saver page like in the orignal kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> I never realized that getting rid of SO changed that. I guess I thought it would default to another screen saver page like in the orignal kindle.


Apparently not...never was worth the 20 bucks to me, so I can't speak personally...


----------



## Rasputina

history_lover said:


> Wow, looks like my "highly unlikely" estimate of $234 for wifi only, no special offers was actually almost spot on. And we thought $190 was high...
> 
> So the upgrades include page turn sensor buttons, automatic light dimmer, and higher screen res/contrast.
> 
> There is no way I'm paying $220 for page turn buttons, I never really missed them much anyway. I hate automatic screen dimmers. I rarely change my light setting and when I do, it's by about 2 points. I know, if you can turn it off but why should I pay $220 to turn off one of the main features of it? Yeah, the screen is a little sharper but not by much - $220 for 300ppi instead of 212ppi? So not worth it for me. I MAYBE would have gone for it at $190 but not $220.
> 
> I don't care that the original Kindle was $400, that's not where the market is now. New technology always drastically comes down in price after the initial first few years and that's where we are now. My KK was $140, and my Paperwhite was $140 - that's about where the market is. Amazon obviously think they've come out with something better than anyone else has and can therefore jack the price up but I'm not convinced it's all that superior. I feel like they're just adding stuff on for the sake of bumping up the price, not because it's actually more functional. How about they try adding some of the features people have been asking for for YEARS, like more font options and having the currently reading book cover show as screensaver? Yes, many people have been asking for page turn buttons but why does it has to be this expensive sensor technology?
> 
> Their only saving grace is if this is not a replacement for the Paperwhite but a new line entirely. Then I will concede that the Voyage is just not for me and I will stick with the Paperwhite, just as the PW wasn't for everyone and many bought the basic Kindle instead. But if they're planning to discontinue the PW and have the Voyage replace it, I will be really concerned for the future of Kindle! I'm a little concerned already because there is no PW3 release but there is a new basic Kindle (with touchscreen, my mom will be so bummed) and this Voyage. So are they discontinuing the PW or not? I think it would be really stupid to not have a product to fit in between the basic Kindle and Voyage. I'm actually now considering getting the PW2 while it's still available in case they do discontinue it (I currently have PW1).
> 
> Am I the only one disappointed by this? It feels like I am...


I think you make legitimate points. I actually tried to find out what the visual difference would be from the PW2 and the Voyage. Because that was the thing I was most excited about. So far I haven't found a good visual comparison to look at. The page buttons aren't an improvement for me and I'm sure I would manually adjust my screen brightness as much as I do now. I don't need the family share thing either. I always want the new shiny toy but when I realize that I'm not really getting things I need or want with it, I can let it go.


----------



## rlkubi

I agree.  I wouldn't have ordered the Voyage however I just purchased the PW2 a couple of weeks ago so for $85 more I will upgrade to the Voyage.  It's worth it to me.  However if I would have had the PW2 for longer I wouldn't be upgrading.


----------



## crebel

Rasputina said:


> I never realized that getting rid of SO changed that. I guess I thought it would default to another screen saver page like in the orignal kindle.


Yes, it does change it. If you are reading a book and close the magnetic cover to turn your Kindle off, when you re-open the cover it wakes to the page you left. It is only one measly little swipe to unlock the sleep/ad screen if you have special offers (and that returns you to your last reading page); but, to me, it mimics more closely reading a paper book to open the "book" (the cover on your Kindle) and be right where you left off without that extra swipe to unlock.

I certainly understand that many/most don't think that one swipe is worth the extra cost of no ads. The PW1 in our household has ads, I just decided to splurge for the ad-free version this time.


----------



## Susan J

Actually I debated a lot longer trying to justify the upgrade from PW1 to PW2.  I waited until screenshots were posted and even then I hesitated because it didn't seem to be that much of an upgrade.  I was so wrong, there was a dramatic improvement in the screen quality and brightness and I was so glad that I got it.

Even though Voyage doesn't have the audio, which seems strange since they are pushing whispersynch for voice, it cost more for this upgrade.  I guess my fairly quick decision on this one is based upon the fact that I expect that this improvement, for the price,  will be just as dramatic to my eyes.  I hope  

I don't really want a color e-ink since any books that cry out for color such as cookbooks, I just send to a tablet.  Most of the books that I read don't have illustrations.


----------



## HappyGuy

Did it sound like the family feature will be rolled out to all of the devices? It did to me. That will be a GREAT thing I think depending on how they define family, as someone else mentioned.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Did it sound like the family feature will be rolled out to all of the devices? It did to me. That will be a GREAT thing I think depending on how they define family, as someone else mentioned.


I'm thinking so, too -- 'cause, really, it's an Amazon thing more than a Kindle thing. Though, for the record, I'm not seeing it touted on the current PaperWhite page.

From a 'learn more' link on the Voyage product page, it looks like 'family' or 'household' means 2 adults and then up to, I think, 4 children. Don't know how they monitor that or if, for example, I could have my brother, who shares my account anyway, as part of my 'family'. Then he could register his kindle buy his own books on his account but also still have access to mine.

The 'about the book' feature will be nice as well -- especially if it works without having to be connected. I don't care about the 'word wise' thingy -- will turn that off for sure. But it seems like a good feature for younger or new-to-English readers.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those still debating Special Offers, one minor point is that occasionally the SOs offer a good deal. That isnt as true as it used to be, I can't remember the last Kindle (vs Fire) SO I took advantage of, but hope springs eternal....


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those still debating Special Offers, one minor point is that occasionally the SOs offer a good deal. That isnt as true as it used to be, I can't remember the last Kindle (vs Fire) SO I took advantage of, but hope springs eternal....


Yeah, there hasn't been a good one for a while. You'd think they'd throw us a bone once in a while.


----------



## CAR

readingril said:


> The older style Paperwhite covers are available for preorder
> http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Protective-Cover-Kindle-Generation/dp/B00KRM9AT8/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Trying to do this from my phone..Hope the link works.


 I think this cover is for the new basic Kindle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Yes, it does change it. If you are reading a book and close the magnetic cover to turn your Kindle off, when you re-open the cover it wakes to the page you left. It is only one measly little swipe to unlock the sleep/ad screen if you have special offers (and that returns you to your last reading page); but, to me, it mimics more closely reading a paper book to open the "book" (the cover on your Kindle) and be right where you left off without that extra swipe to unlock.


And, see, I've never been able to open a book cover and have the book find my place for me.  I always have to find the bookmark, hoping it didn't slide down and become invisible.  I liken the tap to get rid of the lock screen (you don't need to swipe) to sliding my finger into where the bookmark was. *shrug* I kind of do it in one motion as I'm opening the cover, so it's no big deal for me though I toy with the idea of buying them out every now and then...I'm more inclined to get rid of the SOs on the Fire than on one of my eInk books.



CAR said:


> I think this cover is for the new basic Kindle.


I think you're write--it says 7th gen Kindle, I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I think this cover is for the new basic Kindle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


At least the pictures are for the PW/Basic models with on/off at the bottom. Though the Zon is also calling the Voyage "7th Generation". It's possible they just don't have proper pictures for the new ones yet. And it's not 'available now' but 'available Oct 2'.

Here's a link to A page for Voyage Covers


----------



## Broadus

This sounds like an upgrade that folks have wanted, but it seems to come at a significant price increase over the P2. I suspect Amazon may have decided it's time to make a profit on each device rather than the device's simply functioning as a portal to their ebooks and magazines. That is certainly their right to do so.

I'll probably wait for some hands-on perspective from new owners comparing them with the P2's. Were the price more like $149, I would already have preordered.


----------



## Leslie

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm eager to see how everyone likes their new devices. I like what I have, but I do have those Amazon points burning a hole in my pocket.


However--I tried to use points to buy mine and it wouldn't let me as it is a pre-order. 

L


----------



## Atunah

Leslie said:


> However--I tried to use points to buy mine and it wouldn't let me as it is a pre-order.
> 
> L


Hmm, well that just cements my decision to wait. I saved the points up specifically if I need a new kindle. So I wait until they are out to buy without the pre-order thing. I didn't know you could not use points. I just checked and the delivery for the wifi only special offer Voyage is already pushed to shipping the week of November 24th. Going this rate, I might have a new year after christmas kindle.


----------



## Susan J

Atunah said:


> I just checked and the delivery for the wifi only special offer Voyage is already pushed to shipping the week of November 24th. Going this rate, I might have a new year after christmas kindle.


I noticed that there is also a limit of two on purchases. I don't remember this happening before but then I never bought more than one so maybe I just didn't notice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan J said:


> I noticed that there is also a limit of two on purchases. I don't remember this happening before but then I never bought more than one so maybe I just didn't notice.


Yeah -- they've had that purchase limit before on pre-order devices.

Atunah, you may find that on 'release day' there are suddenly plenty available almost right away. So save the points!


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- they've had that purchase limit before on pre-order devices.
> 
> Atunah, you may find that on 'release day' there are suddenly plenty available almost right away. So save the points!


Yeah, I hope so. I am actually kind of glad now they don't allow use of points on pre-orders. I have been waffling since the announcement if I should go ahead, or wait. Well this has taken that decision away from me. I need to use the points. So I now get to sit back and enjoy the first reports when they come in. I can't wait for all the "ITS HERE ITS HERE" threads here at KB.

As soon as its a regular buy button, i'll hit it.


----------



## drafter69

$200  It seems they didn't learn from the FirePhone flop...  Started off at $200 and is now 99 cents.    At $200 I doubt most will look at it as a must have.  My Paperwhite will do just fine.


----------



## Atunah

Well considering that the pre-order date is already pushed back a month, I'd say plenty want the new Kindle.  

The fire phone was a very different animal. For many it was the service provider that was the issue, or being already locked into a contract. There are no contracts with a kindle of monthly 3G fees.


----------



## Leslie

I ordered on Wednesday 9/17 and have a ship date of 10/21 (day of release). I ordered the WiFi only, without special offers. I also added the Origami cover in royal. I am curious about this cover since I tend to read with my Kindle propped up and I am always looking for something to prop it up. So maybe this will work for me.

On the ordering page for the device, it now says there is a limit of two per customer, with shipping expected during the week of December 8th. Sort of like the old days with a fast sell-out and long Kindle watch.

L


----------



## gdae23

> Here's a link to A page for Voyage Covers


Thank you, Ann, for posting this link. I wasn't even considering the KV at all because I so disliked the origami cover. I'm glad to see there are already some other options. I was trying to figure out how the issue of the power button on the back would be handled, and it looks like the book style covers have a cutout for this. I'm still going to hold out a bit more to see what else shows up.

I'm not at all unhappy with my KPW2 so the only issue for me here is "new gadget" obsession. The main new feature that appeals to me is the enhanced screen resolution, so I'll be curious to read the early reviews to see if people really notice a difference.


----------



## D/W

Here's something to study while waiting for your Voyage to arrive (PDF): Kindle Voyage User Guide.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DreamWeaver said:


> Here's something to study while waiting for your Voyage to arrive (PDF): Kindle Voyage User Guide.


Yep. I already downloaded it and sent it to my Fire


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. I already downloaded it and sent it to my Fire


That does not surprise me. 

I'm _still_ waiting for my Kindle Keyboard to die before buying its replacement.  But I did read the Voyager manual cover to cover.  It has some great features! I look forward to the hands-on reviews here at KB.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Meka said:


> Couldn't resist, placed my preorder! My birthday is October 1st, so this will be my birthday present to myself (lol). I also used the deferred payment method. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


My BD is also Oct. 1 --- and I just pre-ordered the Voyage.


----------



## Meka

KimberlyinMN said:


> My BD is also Oct. 1 --- and I just pre-ordered the Voyage.


YAY...#Birthday twins! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet-Fire

I've been looking forward to the release of the new Kindle but after seeing the price they can count me out. My first Kindle was a K3 which was upgraded to a K4, then to a PW1 and finally then to my current PW2. I was always happy with the cost vs. new-improved features ratio when upgrading but the Voyage is just too much money. The price increase over my PW2 (WiFi no SO) is 57% ($140 vs $220) AND battery life has decreased by 25% to boot. Sorry Amazon, that just doesn't add up to a sale for me. For that money, I'd rather keep my PW2 (which I still love and use every day) and put the money toward  toward a tablet.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> Hmm, well that just cements my decision to wait. I saved the points up specifically if I need a new kindle. So I wait until they are out to buy without the pre-order thing. I didn't know you could not use points. I just checked and the delivery for the wifi only special offer Voyage is already pushed to shipping the week of November 24th. Going this rate, I might have a new year after christmas kindle.


I'll apply my points to my credit card - that way I get points for the purchase and I'll offset the price of the HD6 on my Amazon Visa bill. (Well part of the cost. Not enough points to cover the whole thing.)


----------



## Meemo

Meka said:


> YAY...#Birthday twins!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


Triplets - mine's the first as well!


----------



## Meka

Meemo said:


> Triplets - mine's the first as well!


Awesome!!!! Tiplets in the house 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Meemo said:


> Triplets - mine's the first as well!


Par-tay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just KNEW I wasn't an only child. I kept telling my brother that and he'd give me this weird look. 

I decided to cancel the Voyage order for now. It's not a necessity as my PW2 works just fine. (But I do really want page turn buttons.) 

Whatever. I just reordered the Voyage 3G w/SO.


----------



## readingril

Sorry about my cover confusion... I was going on information posted elsewhere. 

I have pre-ordered a 3G SO Voyage, but I'm still undecided if I'm actually going to get it.  I don't think I'm going with the Origami cover if I do. Too pricey IMO. I really like the Poetic cover for my Nexus 7, I shall wait and see what they have for the Voyage (if I get it).


----------



## SVD

Decided to pre-order the Fire 6" HD, 16GB, no special offers in white. Going to replace my first generation Fire.


----------



## CozyMama

I have a question about the touch screens. Have they improved since that first small, basic Kindle with the touch screen came out? I have some health issues and my fingers and that Kindle do not get along. I cannot navigate the home pages without opening books I don't want to open, and multiple pages turn rather than one at a time when I have a book open. Luckily this is my son's Kindle. I still read on a KK because I have been unwilling to try a touch screen Kindle after my experience w/ his. I love the features on the Voyage but don't know if I can work the thing without the same frustrations.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

CozyMama said:


> I have a question about the touch screens. Have they improved since that first small, basic Kindle with the touch screen came out? I have some health issues and my fingers and that Kindle do not get along. I cannot navigate the home pages without opening books I don't want to open, and multiple pages turn rather than one at a time when I have a book open. Luckily this is my son's Kindle. I still read on a KK because I have been unwilling to try a touch screen Kindle after my experience w/ his. I love the features on the Voyage but don't know if I can work the thing without the same frustrations.


I'd have to vote that the touch part hasn't really updated much with the Paperwhite. I still do what you described, opening books by mistake, turning multiple pages, OR the touch not registering on the screen right away.


----------



## Leslie

CozyMama said:


> I have a question about the touch screens. Have they improved since that first small, basic Kindle with the touch screen came out? I have some health issues and my fingers and that Kindle do not get along. I cannot navigate the home pages without opening books I don't want to open, and multiple pages turn rather than one at a time when I have a book open. Luckily this is my son's Kindle. I still read on a KK because I have been unwilling to try a touch screen Kindle after my experience w/ his. I love the features on the Voyage but don't know if I can work the thing without the same frustrations.


The technology of the touch screen changed from the Kindle Touch to the Paperwhite so that with the Paperwhite, you can use a stylus to turn pages, select books, etc. You couldn't use a stylus with the original Touch. I don't see anything at the website that indicates if the technology has changed again.

L


----------



## Linjeakel

I've decided to pre-order the Voyage. I can always change my mind before it ships or even during the 30 day window. (Who am I kidding, once I get my hands on it you'll probably have to pry it from my cold dead fingers to get me to return it.)

The real question is: to 3G or not to 3G? My PW2 is the first e-reader I've had that's wi-fi only - there have been times I've missed having 3G and I swore to myself I wouldn't go down that path again. Trouble is, now that I'm faced with having to pay an extra £60    for my 'free' 3G, it's not so clear cut. 

I did also want to get the new 8.9 Fire HDX and I've been waiting for it to be released, but I've noticed that my usage of my current Fire has been dwindling somewhat of late. Do I want to spend all that much right now on an upgrade?

As Ann says - First World problems!


----------



## readingril

My first Kindle Keyboard had 3G... it only lasted 14 months because I dropped it one too many times and didn't have a decent case for it. I  miss the 3G... and I have plenty of Swagbucks to cover the cost! Still undecided if I truly need the Voyage though. My Paperwhite's working just fine.


----------



## maries

This is the Kindle version I've been waiting for - touchscreen keyboard but page turn buttons. I already sent DH the info as a birthday idea (November).  My KK still works and has 3G so that will be my vacation/travel Kindle IF DH gets me this one.  It is pricey compared to other releases but I haven't upgraded since the OK so I can justify needing this one.  Finally holding off paid off to get the features I wanted. I can't wait to hear reports as people get theirs.  I don't like the cover though and think that I'd too expensive.  I'll get an Oberon assuming they have one for this.


----------



## northofdivision

The new voyage has a few interesting similarities to the Kobo Aura from last year. The completely flushed bezel screen was a pretty interesting e-ink reader move on Kobo's part at the time (I wonder if Amazon will pull this off -- IMO Kobo didn't. this may sounds strange but the glass made you feel more distant from the words. felt too much like reading on a tablet). People on kboards seem to have had mixed opinions on the whole flushed bezel in the past when it was just hypothetical. Also the back of the voyage has those angles on it like the Kobo aura line. How does everyone feel about it? Personally, not a fan and wish it was just flat matte throughout the back but hopefully in hand i'll change my mind. Agree with maries and not really liking the origami cover. Staying optimistic. 300ppi on kobo aura hd looks amazing. Sure amazon will make it look even better. "etched glass"...optimistically curious. Would love to hear some opinions on the now flatscreen flush with bezel on the voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> The technology of the touch screen changed from the Kindle Touch to the Paperwhite so that with the Paperwhite, you can use a stylus to turn pages, select books, etc. You couldn't use a stylus with the original Touch. I don't see anything at the website that indicates if the technology has changed again.
> 
> L


^^This.

And, I'll note that the change in technology fixed some of the 'accidental touches' that people disliked. I mean, an animal swishing it's tail across the screen could turn pages with the Touch technology. With the PW, it's got to have the human electricity thing. Of course, that means people with very low moisture to their skin might have to be more firm when doing things, but the accidental stuff is less likely. Such has been my experience, anyway.


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm wondering what touchscreen they will use for the $79 model - Touch or Paperwhite?  Or something else?  I've looked and read and read and looked but there doesn't seem to be a lot of technical details (or even close-up pics) being published right now.  Hopefully that will change.  As others have said, the Touch could be quite annoying and there was many a time I wanted to hurl it out the window, not so much with the Paperwhite in that respect.  But then I think about turning pages by only putting pressure on the bezel and oh brother! the thought is scary!!!!


----------



## maries

northofdivision said:


> The new voyage has a few interesting similarities to the Kobo Aura from last year. The completely flushed bezel screen was a pretty interesting e-ink reader move on Kobo's part at the time (I wonder if Amazon will pull this off -- IMO Kobo didn't. this may sounds strange but the glass made you feel more distant from the words. felt too much like reading on a tablet). People on kboards seem to have had mixed opinions on the whole flushed bezel in the past when it was just hypothetical. Also the back of the voyage has those angles on it like the Kobo aura line. How does everyone feel about it? Personally, not a fan and wish it was just flat matte throughout the back but hopefully in hand i'll change my mind. Agree with maries and not really liking the origami cover. Staying optimistic. 300ppi on kobo aura hd looks amazing. Sure amazon will make it look even better. "etched glass"...optimistically curious. Would love to hear some opinions on the now flatscreen flush with bezel on the voyage.


I had an issue with the Fire HD. I put a matte Decalgirl skin on it and made it easier to grip along with no fingerprints on the edges. It still easy to clean the screen. There are some very neutral skins besides those with more color/design.


----------



## Meemo

Vicki G. said:


> I'm wondering what touchscreen they will use for the $79 model - Touch or Paperwhite? Or something else? I've looked and read and read and looked but there doesn't seem to be a lot of technical details (or even close-up pics) being published right now. Hopefully that will change. As others have said, the Touch could be quite annoying and there was many a time I wanted to hurl it out the window, not so much with the Paperwhite in that respect. But then I think about turning pages by only putting pressure on the bezel and oh brother! the thought is scary!!!!


I can't remember where I saw it, but somewhere I saw that the new Basic would not have the same touchscreen as the Paperwhite, which led me to think it will have a resistive touchscreen like the Touch has. I'll see if I can find that.


----------



## ezzkmo

How exactly is this being "front-lit" if the screen is now flush with the bezel? Are the lights under the top, flush layer, and yet still above the actual e-ink text? Must be something like that.

Also, it's great the page-turn buttons make a return, but one of the reasons I loved them on the KK is that inadvertent touches to the screen (hands, clothes, dropping it, etc.) would obviously not turn the page. You had to actually give the physical button a press. It's nice the Voyage has buttons again, but I'm afraid the touch-screen always being on could still cause accidental pages turns without pressing the side buttons. Wish there was an option to disable the touch screen while in a book or something, but then how would you exit the book?


----------



## northofdivision

nice point about the front lit. i wonder how that will be implemented. as if it actually can't be completely flush. interesting. i have similar sentiments on the touch. reason why i still carry the kindle 4(baby kindle) around when i'm on subways - true one handed operation with no skipping pages when i just hold it in my hand like a book and run with it to catch another subway, ezzkmo. 

i wonder about the haptic feedback and if there will be a way to adjust the level of the vibration like some android phones allow. from how it's explained it sounds like it could be pressure based resistive (think subway touch machines) not capacitative (think ipad, can't do it with gloves) or infrared sensors (think original kindle touch with the raised bezel to accommodate the sensors) -- sidenote on the 79$ kindle. i would be incredibly surprised if it went back to that old technology. 

i think the tech with the haptic page turning will be good on the voyage. they definitely were listening to all the people who wanted their page turning controls back without touching the screen.


----------



## CAR

Vicki G. said:


> But then I think about turning pages by only putting pressure on the bezel and oh brother! the thought is scary!!!!


The best term I have seen to describe the KV page turns is "squeeze" sensors. This is the reason why I think the cover may have a big effect on the page turn sensitivity.

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mooshie78

Voyage looks nice.  But the price ensures I'll stick with my Paperwhite 1 for now.  I can't justify it given I only use it to read in bed a little each night.


----------



## Dragle

mooshie78 said:


> Voyage looks nice. But the price ensures I'll stick with my Paperwhite 1 for now. I can't justify it given I only use it to read in bed a little each night.


I agree. I am perfectly happy with my PW1 and although some of the Voyage's features sound nice I don't covet them enough to justify buying one. They'll come out with something even better next time anyway. 

On the other hand, even though I don't need a new Fire (I still love my 8.9HD), I ordered one of the 6-inchers since it is a huge improvement over the original Fire 7", especially the good price and the cameras, and small enough to be more convenient to carry around with me easily.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Was thinking of this cover for my Voyage: http://www.amazon.com/Incipio-Folio-Kindle-Voyage-Turquoise/dp/B00IU7CJ4A/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1411429163&sr=8-15&keywords=kindle+voyage+cover

Anyone familiar with this type of cover for the Kindles?


----------



## backslidr

northofdivision said:


> The new voyage has a few interesting similarities to the Kobo Aura from last year. The completely flushed bezel screen was a pretty interesting e-ink reader move on Kobo's part at the time (I wonder if Amazon will pull this off -- IMO Kobo didn't. this may sounds strange but the glass made you feel more distant from the words. felt too much like reading on a tablet). People on kboards seem to have had mixed opinions on the whole flushed bezel in the past when it was just hypothetical. Also the back of the voyage has those angles on it like the Kobo aura line. How does everyone feel about it? Personally, not a fan and wish it was just flat matte throughout the back but hopefully in hand i'll change my mind. Agree with maries and not really liking the origami cover. Staying optimistic. 300ppi on kobo aura hd looks amazing. Sure amazon will make it look even better. "etched glass"...optimistically curious. Would love to hear some opinions on the now flatscreen flush with bezel on the voyage.


I find the flush screen on my Aura a little frustrating at times because without feeling the bezel it's so easy to slide or roll my finger a little and get many unwanted page turns. I mostly just stick with my Aura HD now because of that.


----------



## KindleGirl

JosieGirl71 said:


> Was thinking of this cover for my Voyage:
> 
> Anyone familiar with this type of cover for the Kindles?




I saw this the other day and came close to ordering it as it looks like a nice cover, but then I noticed it doesn't look magnetic so it wouldn't wake the kindle up when opening it. I really like that feature so I didn't end up ordering it. I can't wait to see reviews on the case and see what others think.


----------



## photocat

Ok I'm considering the Voyage but the price tag is making me hesitate a bit.  I'm not a kindle junkie so I don't know what "gen" kindle I have, it was the one before the Paperwhite (bought it in 2012) - almost identical size as the Voyage, only a smidge thicker  (.34 vs .30) and weighs LESS than the Voyage.  It doesn't have a touch screen or light of any kind but has physical page buttons on the side and buttons at the bottom to toggle around.

So would the Voyage be a noticeable upgrade for me?  I'm thinking the touchscreen would be significantly nicer and more efficient than the physical toggling buttons.  And the 300 dpi sounds very appealing as well.

I have, and love my 8.9 Kindle Fire, which I prefer using when reading magazines and certain books with more photos / illustrations, but it is heavy by comparison and does result in eye strain after awhile (on top of my 8+ hours a day on the computer M-F)

So kindle experts, what are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance!
sue


----------



## Toby

Get it. If you don't like, you can return it in 30 days.


----------



## Meemo

Photocat, it sounds like you have the basic Kindle, so the Voyage would be a huge upgrade.  And Toby's right - order from Amazon and you'll have 30 days to try it and decide whether it's worth the price.


----------



## tsemple

7vn11vn said:


> I find the flush screen on my Aura a little frustrating at times because without feeling the bezel it's so easy to slide or roll my finger a little and get many unwanted page turns. I mostly just stick with my Aura HD now because of that.


The Voyage has page turn buttons, so you should not experience that problem with it, at least not to the same degree.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

photocat said:


> Ok I'm considering the Voyage but the price tag is making me hesitate a bit. I'm not a kindle junkie so I don't know what "gen" kindle I have, it was the one before the Paperwhite (bought it in 2012) - almost identical size as the Voyage, only a smidge thicker (.34 vs .30) and weighs LESS than the Voyage. It doesn't have a touch screen or light of any kind but has physical page buttons on the side and buttons at the bottom to toggle around.
> 
> So would the Voyage be a noticeable upgrade for me? I'm thinking the touchscreen would be significantly nicer and more efficient than the physical toggling buttons. And the 300 dpi sounds very appealing as well.
> 
> I have, and love my 8.9 Kindle Fire, which I prefer using when reading magazines and certain books with more photos / illustrations, but it is heavy by comparison and does result in eye strain after awhile (on top of my 8+ hours a day on the computer M-F)
> 
> So kindle experts, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> sue


I'm going to say 'yes'.

It sounds like you have the Basic model. I have one of those as well and it's a fine device. I find my PW(2013) much superior to it, primarily because of the lighting and also because it's easier to use the keyboard being it's a touch screen. I expect the Voyage to surpass that in terms of page clarity. Some of the new software features may eventually come to earlier models -- but may not because of processor speed.

And, remember, Amazon has always had a 30 day return policy. If you try it and find it's no better, for you, than what you have, you can return it and only pay the return shipping costs. But I think you'll like it -- and you can always retain your older model as a back up!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

photocat said:


> Ok I'm considering the Voyage but the price tag is making me hesitate
> 
> I have, and love my 8.9 Kindle Fire, which I prefer using when reading magazines and certain books with more photos / illustrations, but it is heavy by comparison and does result in eye strain after awhile (on top of my 8+ hours a day on the computer M-F)
> 
> So kindle experts, what are your thoughts?


At the risk of being a stick in the mud, my rule of thumb for buying tech gadgets is that unless I feel I MUST have it, I don't buy. I end up buying more junk than I need, even following the"rule." And I don't always follow it. I definitely don't need a Voyage, but I have ordered one anyway.

But if you are happy with what you have, how big a financial hit will a Voyage make? If it isnt a problem, maybe you should go ahead.


----------



## photocat

Thanks all for the great advice (esp. Ann in Arlington helping me with the "upgrade feel" portion of the answer!)  I may not be a kindle guru but I do have an Amazon buying fixation!  I think I will hold off for now on the Voyage and see the "verdict" after it comes out (and hopefully down in price a bit).  Speaking of fixation, that 6" Kindle Fire is also appealing as an easier daily travel fire (like when having to wait half your day in a doctor's office).  Did I mention the Amazon buying fixation?!


----------



## Dragle

photocat said:


> Did I mention the Amazon buying fixation?!


You don't need to explain it to us!


----------



## northofdivision

KindleGirl said:


> I saw this the other day and came close to ordering it as it looks like a nice cover, but then I noticed it doesn't look magnetic so it wouldn't wake the kindle up when opening it. I really like that feature so I didn't end up ordering it. I can't wait to see reviews on the case and see what others think.





7vn11vn said:


> I find the flush screen on my Aura a little frustrating at times because without feeling the bezel it's so easy to slide or roll my finger a little and get many unwanted page turns. I mostly just stick with my Aura HD now because of that.


Thanks for the point. Helpful with Kindle adding the haptic page turning without touching the screen. Sony readers are one of the few who gave you both options on the same e-reader which i like. Hoping Kindle's implementation of the dual page turning options works well.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I'm really debating if I should buy the Voyage or the Paperwhite 2. I had the original Kindle, then bought the Kindle 3 when it first came out. So how many years now since the Kindle 3? I lost count now lol. Now my Kindle 3 is losing it's charge and I find that I have to charge it once a week. When it used to last almost a month. Yes I read a lot. I read for hours almost every day. The books I read are around over 300-400 pages. So it's either I read fast and reach the 1000 page turns and it needs to charge or it's just losing the charge now. 

The Voyage looks really cool but I don't know if it's worth the $200 price tag. When the previous Kindles were around $130. Yes it has the front lighting and page turns again (I didn't realize the previous ones after Kindle 3 didn't have it) And there's no audio? This is also news to me too. Yes I don't use it on my Kindle 3 but it's nice to have in case I ever needed it. It just seems like the new features for the Voyage are not worth that price. And now I see that Fire Tablet for $100? That looks like it has more features then the Voyage. Maybe the prices of the two should of been reversed lol... So your opinions please? Should I get a paperwhite 2? or the Voyage?

Also if I bought the SO version how do I buy out the offers once I get the Kindle? And how much is it? This is also new to me as well. I had no idea that you can get rid of the offers. I'm also shocked that Amazon hasn't made a feature to be able to use our own screensavers. Seriously?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Kindle 3 -- now called keyboard -- first came out in 2010. August.

The Paperwhite is a VERY nice device and you'd likely find it a good upgrade from the keyboard. The current model sold has the same amount of memory as the Voyage. It still has a lighted screen which works very well. The touch screen is responsive but not overly sensitive.

What the Voyage ads is an automatic sensor to adjust the light (if you wish) as well as the bezel 'pressure' page turn areas, and the screen is a little bit better. I'm not actually sure that will be noticeable, however. It's also thinner and lighter, but it's not like the PW is huge and heavy. 

If you go to the Voyage page, scroll down and you'll see a chart that compares it, the PW and the new touch Basic, which, actually, would also be a good upgrade for you as you've not had a light anyway on the keyboard model.

A Fire is a different animal all together. It's got a completely different sort of screen -- shiny, in color. It works as a reader but is more designed to run apps, watch videos, and do other light web based stuff. Most people find it not as comfortable to read for a long time because of the 'light shining in your eyes' aspect and it's definitely heavier to hold. Plus all those apps and games and the web is distracting. An eInk device, for me, is definitely more like a paper book and I prefer it to a tablet or phone. Though either of those would do in a pinch. 

If you have a keyboard kindle, you can actually get SOs added. . . . at least I could when I had one. Go to 'Manage your devices' and you'll see that it says something like "special offers: unsubscribed". You can edit that and subscribe. To _un_subscribe, you do the same thing with your new device. The only difference is there's no charge to put them on, but the first time you opt to take them OFF, you'll get a pop up that reminds you that they'll charge $20 or $30 or whatever it is for that device -- basically the difference between ordering it new with or without. Once you've 'bought out' once, you can turn them on and off as you choose. So if, for example, someone posts here that there's something really good that's come up, you can turn 'em back on to get it.

I have never gotten the desire for personal sleep pictures. It does make perfect sense to me that if you've gotten a discount on the device because you agree to the ads, that you shouldn't be able to easily circumvent those ads. I do think Amazon could make some money by offering 'sleep picture' packages that would work on devices that do NOT have SOs. I expect part of the reason they don't is issues surrounding copyright of images. I'll also note that you'll find the sleep pictures on a new kindle without SOs to be very different to the sleep pictures on the earlier kindles. They're more geometric/graphic designs and less old-timey woodcuts. No more dead authors.


----------



## stevene9

Much to my disappointment I will have to pass on the new kindle. Greater PPI is nice, but I have no problem with the current PPI. Turn buttons is nice and I would use them, but I have gotten used to not using them with the current PW, so I'm living fine without them. The light sensor that changes is useless to me. It does nothig about using other fonts and has nothing that I would really consider useful so I will have to miss out on all the excitement of the new playtoy. Have fun all.

Steve


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Does the new Basic Touch have Lighting now? The lighting is the other main reason for my upgrade as sometimes I want to read in the car when it's already dark outside and usually can't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> Does the new Basic Touch have Lighting now? The lighting is the other main reason for my upgrade as sometimes I want to read in the car when it's already dark outside and usually can't.


No.

The basic has a touch screen but no light.

The PW has a light.

The voyage has auto-adjusting light and haptic pressure page turns as well as lights and touch screen.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Yeah I think I'm leaning towards the Voyage. Yes the price tag is a ouch but it has things that I want. The Basic and even the Paper white don't have the page turn buttons. I didn't realize that you have to take your hand and press it on the touch screen. I'm so used to doing everything one handed. I don't think I can reach the screen with my thumb lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> Yeah I think I'm leaning towards the Voyage. Yes the price tag is a ouch but it has things that I want. The Basic and even the Paper white don't have the page turn buttons. I didn't realize that you have to take your hand and press it on the touch screen. I'm so used to doing everything one handed. I don't think I can reach the screen with my thumb lol.


Of course, everyone is different, but, really, the bezel isn't that wide on the PW. And you don't have to 'press' to turn a page; generally a very light touch will do it. Or a short swipe. It's a little more difficult if you're using your left hand as you have to reach across the narrow 'page back' area. Probably not really comfortable for those with relatively small hands.

For me: I can hold the device in my right hand and use my thumb to turn pages. It's even easier if it's not in a cover. But I do think the 'buttons' on the Voyage will be even easier.


----------



## Vicki G.

Meemo said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but somewhere I saw that the new Basic would not have the same touchscreen as the Paperwhite, which led me to think it will have a resistive touchscreen like the Touch has. I'll see if I can find that.


I'm still looking, reading all the techie reviews but I still haven't found anything. Were you able to find what you were referring to? I'm thinking I'm just gonna order it and if I don't like it, I can send it back. For a few moments I thought about the Voyage but it's the WHITE screen and the no-so-bold text that my eyes object to. I have lamps, I don't have a SO so built-in light isn't an issue for me.

Different strokes!! Soooooo true.


----------



## Toby

What's an SO? I'm confused by your reply, Vicki G..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> What's an SO? I'm confused by your reply, Vicki G..


I think "Significant Other." She can read with the light on without disturbing someone...

Betsy


----------



## Broadus

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think "Significant Other." She can read with the light on without disturbing someone...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the translation, Betsy. I was wondering what "special offers" had to do with it.  I'm a little slow to catch on at times.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, everyone is different, but, really, the bezel isn't that wide on the PW. And you don't have to 'press' to turn a page; generally a very light touch will do it. Or a short swipe. It's a little more difficult if you're using your left hand as you have to reach across the narrow 'page back' area. Probably not really comfortable for those with relatively small hands.
> 
> For me: I can hold the device in my right hand and use my thumb to turn pages. It's even easier if it's not in a cover. But I do think the 'buttons' on the Voyage will be even easier.


That's one reason I'm so stoked about the return of page buttons, I'm much more inclined to read holding just in my left hand and it's always been a pain to change pages forward that way. Even after 2 years with my PW1, I still fumble. LOL Looking forward to the Voyage!


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Yeah I'm left handed and keep my Kindle in a cover. Either Oberon, M Edge, or Verso. Sometimes I use my right hand too. So the Voyage would be more perfect for me. The new cases from Amazon I don't like at all. I wonder if my Verso covers will fit the Voyage since the specs say it fits Kindle Touch, Paperwhite too and the Voyage looks like a big bigger then the paperwhite. And since it fits my Kindle 3 there shouldn't be any problems with them. We shall see...


----------



## J_T

I officially can't resist the Voyage, however I'm waiting until Black Friday deals come along just in case the price dips any or if they offer Prime with it or something. In the meantime, I sent off my P1 for $60 trade-in.

Not impressed with the official case, especially at that outrageous price for the leather version. Will seek out a knock-off brand.


----------



## Vicki G.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think "Significant Other." She can read with the light on without disturbing someone...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I should have spelled it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vicki G. said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I should have spelled it out.




I think in most places it wouldn't have caused confusion...but we have SO=special offers here. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> That's one reason I'm so stoked about the return of page buttons, I'm much more inclined to read holding just in my left hand and it's always been a pain to change pages forward that way. Even after 2 years with my PW1, I still fumble. LOL Looking forward to the Voyage!


Yeah, I love the idea of the page turn buttons. I have big hands and can turn pages without any trouble, but I have to hold the device just right. We'll see how the sensors work. I've really missed the buttons.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> Yeah I'm left handed and keep my Kindle in a cover. Either Oberon, M Edge, or Verso. Sometimes I use my right hand too. So the Voyage would be more perfect for me. The new cases from Amazon I don't like at all. I wonder if my Verso covers will fit the Voyage since the specs say it fits Kindle Touch, Paperwhite too and the Voyage looks like a big bigger then the paperwhite. And since it fits my Kindle 3 there shouldn't be any problems with them. We shall see...


The Voyage is, I think, a slightly different shape than the previous eInk devices. So any 'fitted' type cases for the previous basic or PW kindle will probably not work. But if you have one of the kind that has elastic straps -- the main thing to look at is the size of the device -- and the Voyage is probably close enough that it'll work. But the Voyage is, actually slightly smaller and thinner so if your straps are a bit stretched out, they might not hold securely.

PW size = 6.7" x 4.6" x .36"
Voyage size = 6.4" x 4.5" x .30"


----------



## MagicalWingLT

What are the measurements for the Kindle Keyboard(3)? It's a different size then the other kindles too but Verso covers are suppose to support all of them. That's what it said on the back of the packaging when I first got the cases. So there may be a chance that it'll fit the Voyage too. Of course I won't know till I try it.


----------



## D/W

MagicalWingLT said:


> What are the measurements for the Kindle Keyboard(3)?


The Kindle Keyboard (K3) is 7.5 x 4.8 x 0.34 inches.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for SO translation.


----------



## lindnet

Ann in Arlington said:


> PW size = 6.7" x 4.6" x .36"
> Voyage size = 6.4" x 4.5" x .30"


I love this. If I had been asked what I wanted the next generation to have for specs, it would have been smaller/lighter, and the page turn buttons. They are very small annoyances with my PW2, but still....can't wait to check this one out.


----------



## Meemo

Vicki G. said:


> I'm still looking, reading all the techie reviews but I still haven't found anything. Were you able to find what you were referring to? I'm thinking I'm just gonna order it and if I don't like it, I can send it back. For a few moments I thought about the Voyage but it's the WHITE screen and the no-so-bold text that my eyes object to. I have lamps, I don't have a SO so built-in light isn't an issue for me.
> 
> Different strokes!! Soooooo true.


Not sure this is the article I'd seen, but according to this article, the $79 Kindle will have an infrared touch screen. 
http://mashable.com/2014/09/17/amazon-kindle-voyage-ereader/

And another article I saw while looking for the info indicates it will have twice the memory (4GB?) of the previous basic. 
http://www.cnet.com/products/amazon-kindle-2014/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Not sure this is the article I'd seen, but according to this article, the $79 Kindle will have an infrared touch screen.
> http://mashable.com/2014/09/17/amazon-kindle-voyage-ereader/


So that would be the same technology as on the Kindle Touch. Which will be a boon to the people with dry skin. One can use just about anything to turn the page--I used a pencil's eraser end as a stylus several times with my Touch. But it can be quite sensitive.

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT

This is the first review for the Voyage that I could find

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk5JtzFJa7g


----------



## Linjeakel

If I'm understanding it correctly, the new bezel pressure page turn function on the Voyage has two larger areas on both sides for turning the page forward and the smaller spot over the top of each of them for turning the page back, so you can do both on both sides.

I'm used to pressing the right side of the PW screen to go forward and the left side to go back. With the new flush screen on the Voyage, it's going to be harder to make sure you're touching the screen and not the bezel and I'm expecting to have some issues trying to press the screen on the left for page back and accidentally pressing the larger left hand pressure area on the bezel which will send me a page forward instead.

Clearly I'm going have to decide early on whether to use the screen touch or the bezel pressure when turning the page back and keep doing it till it becomes an unconscious habit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> What are the measurements for the Kindle Keyboard(3)? It's a different size then the other kindles too but Verso covers are suppose to support all of them. That's what it said on the back of the packaging when I first got the cases. So there may be a chance that it'll fit the Voyage too. Of course I won't know till I try it.





DreamWeaver said:


> The Kindle Keyboard (K3) is 7.5 x 4.8 x 0.34 inches.


MUCH taller than the PWs -- by like an inch. So if you have a cover with corner straps designed for the keyboard model, I wouldn't expect the PW or Voyage to work very well in it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So that would be the same technology as on the Kindle Touch. Which will be a boon to the people with dry skin. One can use just about anything to turn the page--I used a pencil's eraser end as a stylus several times with my Touch. But it can be quite sensitive.
> 
> Betsy


Contrariwise, the complaint some folks had is their pet would touch it, or a sleeve, and the page would turn.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> If I'm understanding it correctly, the new bezel pressure page turn function on the Voyage has two larger areas on both sides for turning the page forward and the smaller spot over the top of each of them for turning the page back, so you can do both on both sides.
> 
> I'm used to pressing the right side of the PW screen to go forward and the left side to go back. With the new flush screen on the Voyage, it's going to be harder to make sure you're touching the screen and not the bezel and I'm expecting to have some issues trying to press the screen on the left for page back and accidentally pressing the larger left hand pressure area on the bezel which will send me a page forward instead.
> 
> Clearly I'm going have to decide early on whether to use the screen touch or the bezel pressure when turning the page back and keep doing it till it becomes an unconscious habit.


Fortunately, humans are pretty adaptable. 

I know when I go to my basic kindle after using the PW, I sometimes touch the screen two or three times before I remember it's got buttons.  I expect I'll get used to it. I'll probably use the button to go forward but swipe to go back. It's sort of what I do now with the PW -- light tap on the right side with the thumb to go forward, but I then use my left hand to swipe if I need to go back a page for some reason.


----------



## Vicki G.

Meemo said:


> Not sure this is the article I'd seen, but according to this article, the $79 Kindle will have an infrared touch screen.
> http://mashable.com/2014/09/17/amazon-kindle-voyage-ereader/


Thank you, Meemo. With all that was being said, I kinda figured it would be the same as the Touch. But that's ok. The huge thing I learned here at Kindleboards was - when something goes wrong on the Touch IMMEDIATELY press Back. It makes one's life so much calmer.  I do hope the screen isn't deeply recessed as it was on the Touch.

And my nemesis with that Touchscreen was sheets. I read a lot in bed. Pull up the sheet, it swipes across the page and Lord only knows where you'll end up. BACK!!!! lol


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Ann in Arlington said:


> MUCH taller than the PWs -- by like an inch. So if you have a cover with corner straps designed for the keyboard model, I wouldn't expect the PW or Voyage to work very well in it.


That's what I was thinking too but it clearly states it on the pack packaging that it does. I found it confusing. Maybe they don't realize that it works with the other Kindles? Who knows. I'll know for sure when I try them on the Voyage.


----------



## CozyMama

Thanks to everyone who responded to my question about the touch screens. I think I will wait and see what folks think about the screen on the Voyage. Hopefully someone will give a detailed report after they get theirs!


----------



## crebel

CozyMama said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded to my question about the touch screens. I think I will wait and see what folks think about the screen on the Voyage. Hopefully someone will give a detailed report after they get theirs!


I'm pretty sure you can count on multiple detailed reports here at KB as soon as the Voyages start arriving!


----------



## Cardinal

It is funny, a few weeks before announcing the new Kindles and I was thinking about what would be the perfect e-reader for me and it would be the basic Kindle (generation 5 I believe), with a built in light.  

I am on the fence about the Voyage.  This is everything I want in a Kindle with turning the page on the bezel and the built in light, but I'm wondering if I should sit out this generation and get next year's model.  

I have bought every Kindle from the K2 onwards, and it is harder and harder to justify buying a new Kindle..  I don't have either PW so I can easily justify the Voyage with the build in light and easy page turns but I wonder about how much better next year's model will be after fine tuning the new hardware and hopefully have a longer battery life.

When I sold my PW1 a month before the PW2 release, it was such a joy to return to the basic Kindle I kept using it after my PW2 arrived.  The PW2 went back for technical reasons, and I spent the last year happily using the basic Kindle.  I think I can stick it out without a light for another year...


----------



## J_T

My guess is that next year's voyage will be waterproof to directly compete with the Kobo H20. Doubt there will be any major upgrades to an e-reader until 2016.


----------



## Toby

I don't know about that. Amazon still hasn't added more font sizes to compete with the Kobo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

J_T said:


> My guess is that next year's voyage will be waterproof to directly compete with the Kobo H20. Doubt there will be any major upgrades to an e-reader until 2016.





Toby said:


> I don't know about that. Amazon still hasn't added more font sizes to compete with the Kobo.


There's already a company, WaterFi, who does waterproofing of Kindles. So I don't expect Amazon to market them directly, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them partner with WaterFi somehow. Thing is, the process is not cheap AND adds a lot of weight. Probably worth it for a tablet in a 'harsh' environment, but probably NOT worth it for someone who just wants to read in the bathtub. A ziploc bag is just as effective and way cheaper. 

I don't have a huge problem with the font choices or print sizes -- though would certainly not object to a couple more increments between 'too small' and 'too big'.  I expect, however, they'll be subtly different on the voyage because of the higher pixel concentration on the screen.


----------



## Atunah

I just noticed the shipping dates for the Voyage have updated again. It has been at December 7th for a while now, for all variations. Now it says November 16th for almost all combinations but one. 3g without offers is 23rd.


----------



## Toby

Actually what I really want is something like the light, in which you can increase or decrease the font size. When I read, not all of the text is the same on each book, so that in between font size is better than too large or small. I am hoping as well that the Voyage has darker text so that I don't feel the need to enlarge the text in order to better see the words. I'm aware that many people don't have this problem, but some of do.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Ann in Arlington said:


> MUCH taller than the PWs -- by like an inch. So if you have a cover with corner straps designed for the keyboard model, I wouldn't expect the PW or Voyage to work very well in it.


I can now confirm that the Verso Cases for 7 inch Readers and Tablets do work with 6 inch ones. I tried out my cases that I had for the Kindle Keyboard for my new Paperwhite 2 and it fits perfectly. Not loose at all. So they'll work with the new Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> I can now confirm that the Verso Cases for 7 inch Readers and Tablets do work with 6 inch ones. I tried out my cases that I had for the Kindle Keyboard for my new Paperwhite 2 and it fits perfectly. Not loose at all. So they'll work with the new Voyage.


That's good to know! I expect it has to do with exactly how the straps are connected and designed. A lot of the third party ones are meant to work for several devices. Whether the fit works for YOU is a personal thing -- I tend to want something that looks like it's designed specifically for a thing, rather than it fits/works well enough.  Just me and my idiosyncrasy.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Yeah I don't think the cases look odd for it. And I tested out the straps. Put the Kindle in the cases and gave it a shake. I tried it with the Oberon Case sadly it doesn't work. Just gives me a perfect excuse to buy a new one lol


----------

